# Buying a MacBook Pro?



## LeadFarmer

Im getting close to moving from my failing windows laptop to a mac, though I might wait till the new OS X Mountain Lion arrives next month. Think I'll get the 15" model with Retina Display.

But they have two options - 2.3GHz or 2.6GHz. What noticable difference is there between these two figures?


----------



## Yowfailed

Whilst I can't answer your question I would urge you to make a swift visit to your local KRCS (or their website). I went in the other day and they were telling me that there are new models due for release and as such current models are discounted and also attract a PX or upto £100. May be worth a visit :thumb:


----------



## m1pui

Comet already has them reduced by around £100. The MBP range from them starts at £899 now.

EDIT:
£849 in fact
http://www.comet.co.uk/c/Laptops/Laptops/1954#!No=0&N=1954+4294966101&side=/Brand/APPLE


----------



## Yowfailed

There you go, looks like all the retailers are clearing the decks ready for the new models, a win win situation if your not bothered about the very latest kit at premium prices


----------



## LeadFarmer

Thats useful to know. I'd like 15" screen as thats what Im used to. The one at £1,199 looks a decent deal http://www.comet.co.uk/p/Laptops/buy-APPLE-15-INCH-MACBOOK-PRO-500GB-Laptop/777412

AMD RadeonHD 6750M 512 MB graphics
Ram 4GB
OS X Lion

I assume this is good enough? Can the newer Mountain Lion be added later, would it be expensive to do so?


----------



## m1pui

As with anything though, buy the best you can afford at the time. That being said, even the slowest won't disappoint.

My current one is the 2.4 i5 (I think the one you're looking at is the i7?) and it's plenty quick enough for everything I do, even the 2.0 Core 2 Duo I had before it never really got bogged down. (minor photo-editing, dvd ripping, iTunes, internet, email, spreadsheets & light gaming).

What I would say though is that the 2.6 also comes with an extra 4gb ram & an extra 250GB hard disk space over the 2.3. That's £300 over the price of the 2.3 too.

If you bought the 2.3, I'd doubt you'd notice the difference in processor, unless you're heavily into photo/video editing and gaming. But you could upgrade it yourself to 8GB ram for about £40 and, if you needed the extra disk space, you could buy a 1TB external drive for about £80.

EDIT: It will run Mountain Lion no problems. Sometimes Apple will allow a free upgrade if you bought within a certain time before the new OS being released. If not, it's normally only about £20 to buy/download a copy from the App Store


----------



## Yowfailed

Don't you just love this site, a goldmine of useful information for the benefit of everyone :thumb:

I find that both ageing macbook and new iMac absolutely fly irrespective of what I'm doing. Dare I say it, quicker than the equivalent MS machines but they should be for the price.


----------



## amiller

New model out today! Better screen, no CD drive and no ethernet to name a few differences.


----------



## Spoony

Awesome, I'm close too but I just can;t bite the bullet.

I have an iphone and ipad and a pretty damn good sony vaio.

I'm pretty finally building the home thatre and buying a mac book, just not amazingly sure I'll use the MPB enough


----------



## Rob_Quads

Its only no ethernet on the new Retina version which is the top end model. The other MBPs still have ethernet


----------



## eatcustard

The new OS will cost about £20


----------



## Dizzle77

I'm still using a unibody MacBook Pro late 2008 model 2.53ghz core2duo, but I've been itching to pull the trigger on one of these new Retina models as I've been holding out since the rumours started many months ago. Just can't make up my mind at the minute. 

Just been to an Apple store and had a little play with it. as expected it's snappy. From looking at ebay, I reckon I could get about £500 for my current model, so that would help.


----------



## amiller

Dizzle77 said:


> I'm still using a unibody MacBook Pro late 2008 model 2.53ghz core2duo, but I've been itching to pull the trigger on one of these new Retina models as I've been holding out since the rumours started many months ago. Just can't make up my mind at the minute.
> 
> Just been to an Apple store and had a little play with it. as expected it's snappy. From looking at ebay, I reckon I could get about £500 for my current model, so that would help.


I wasnt majorly impressed with it TBH. Like the difference between the 1st gen IpAd and the 3rd Gen isnt enough for me to change.

IF you do decide to sell MBP give me a shout. :thumb:


----------



## Rob_Quads

eatcustard said:


> The new OS will cost about £20


Going to be £13.99 over here - http://www.apple.com/uk/osx/


----------



## LeadFarmer

Rob_Quads said:


> Its only no ethernet on the new Retina version which is the top end model. The other MBPs still have ethernet


The only reason im considering a high spec model is I want to be able to edit my camcorder footage of family holidays etc. Is apples video editing software any good? And which spec machine should I consider for this, would they all perform?


----------



## LeadFarmer

Rob_Quads said:


> Going to be £13.99 over here - http://www.apple.com/uk/osx/


Didnt realise it would be that cheap, so now I can consider buying a discontinued model and just upgrade when I want.


----------



## Dizzle77

amiller said:


> I wasnt majorly impressed with it TBH. Like the difference between the 1st gen IpAd and the 3rd Gen isnt enough for me to change.
> 
> IF you do decide to sell MBP give me a shout. :thumb:


I'd like the extra horsepower for some video editing, music production and some other things. Just a shame about the high cost, but I may have a way around that.

I'll let you know about my current MBP if I do decide to take the plunge.


----------



## Spudey

LeadFarmer said:


> The only reason im considering a high spec model is I want to be able to edit my camcorder footage of family holidays etc. Is apples video editing software any good? And which spec machine should I consider for this, would they all perform?


iMovie is supposed to be pretty good for the occasional home movie, and i think it's free?

FCP X is great if you do a bit more video editing and want a higher end suite than iMovie, but it's £199 from app store. Also a lot of people slate it because it's nothing like previous versions of FCP they are used to.

Likewise with the machine you get what you pay for, but the lowest spec model will happily handle family movie edits, unless you're James Cameron or somebody.


----------



## LeadFarmer

Dizzle77 said:


> Just a shame about the high cost, but I may have a way around that.


Please reveal  or are you refering to education discount?


----------



## Dizzle77

LeadFarmer said:


> Please reveal  or are you refering to education discount?


hehehe....absolutely.


----------



## A210 AMG

I maybe going to the Dark side and waited for the new models...

My spec would be the i7 Mac Pro in 15" 8GB or 16GB upgrade,

My wifes had a white Mac book for 4 yrs and still worked well when we sold it and upgraded to a 13" mac pro.


I love the back lit keyboard, I think getting use to the OS and using a PC still at work may take a while...

I know you can dual boot or use parallels or similar but would want to buy a Mac to use it as Mac..


----------



## m1pui

I got my first G4 iBook about about half way through my final year at uni in 2005 and I've not looked back since. 

I'd fancied one for a while and it had got to the point where i was no longer massively tied into needing absolute Windows compatibility with stuff like MS Office, Visual Basic, etc so I took the plunge on an ex-display model from PC World! Loved it and it was still working 100%, with the original battery still holding a couple of hours charge, when I sold it at the beginning of this year!


----------



## LeadFarmer

Yowfailed said:


> Whilst I can't answer your question I would urge you to make a swift visit to your local KRCS (or their website).


KRCS have some decent deals, thanks:thumb:. But am I right in thinking that the only way to have the One to One sessions at an apple store is to actually buy one from apple? Are the One to One sessions worthwhile?


----------



## Rob_Quads

LeadFarmer said:


> The only reason im considering a high spec model is I want to be able to edit my camcorder footage of family holidays etc. Is apples video editing software any good? And which spec machine should I consider for this, would they all perform?


I've got a 2011 MBA and edited our snowboarding holiday video on it without too much problem. Only problem is the amount of space video takes and if its on a USB2 drive it can struggle but now with the new MBA having USB3 that won't be a problem.

Unless your needing to do very advanced editing even a MBA would probably be good enough.

As for software iMovie is OK, I'e also used FCPx and been quite pleased with it. For a non-pro is is fairly easy to get a hang of and there are some great video tutorials on youtube etc


----------



## LeadFarmer

Thaks Rob, I guess the MacBook Pro 15 inch Quad-Core i7 2.2GHz/4GB/500 should be fine for my needs. Seems there are a few places doing it at the clearance price of £1,199 including

KRCS

Argos

Comet

Oh, and which are the best forums for macbooks?


----------



## m1pui

There's a few mac forums, but being absolutely honest I'm not a member of any of them. I've never felt the need and actually hadn't even thought about it until I read your post.

If I ever come across a query, I always find google comes up trumps with any answer I need.


----------



## Ric

The new Ivy bridge processors are a massive jumper over the older Sandybridge ones (Integrated graphics are better, USB3 included), worth paying for the newer model even if you dont get the new Retina one.


----------



## Rob_Quads

carbonangel said:


> The new Ivy bridge processors are a massive jumper over the older Sandybridge ones (Integrated graphics are better, USB3 included), worth paying for the newer model even if you dont get the new Retina one.


+1 The last few releases of intel chips have seen a real jump each time.


----------



## LeadFarmer

carbonangel said:


> The new Ivy bridge processors are a massive jumper over the older Sandybridge ones (Integrated graphics are better, USB3 included), worth paying for the newer model even if you dont get the new Retina one.


I must have changed my mind at least a dozen times today. At first I was prepared to wait and buy one of the new 15" Retina models with Ivy Bridge direct from the Apple store. But the lowest price 15" Retina is £1800 and only has 256GB:doublesho

Then I convinced myself to get one of the current clearance models and save loads of ££. Now Im back with getting the latest one

Is it worth buying direct from Apple and getting the One to One package seeing as im new to Apple laptops?


----------



## Rob_Quads

The one good thing about buying from Apple direct if is you decide you made the wrong decision they are good at taking the laptop back and you going for a difference one.

Might be worth having a play in a shop first.

The one2one session normally covers fairly basic stuff like email etc which are fairly easy to sort although they can do more advanced stuff if you want


----------



## A210 AMG

Can you buy through a student?

You will save a fair wack..

I'm not sure I would go for the retina display, I would probably get a new 15" one as the retina display is almost a free iPad upgrade...

I did spec up the same as your Retina one at one point and with 16GB and on the education site I use its around £1500, still a LOT for a laptop...even a very good spec one.

The solid state drive makes it supper quick, however these are dropping in price a lot (for 120 to 256GB size... £70 upwards for a 120)

So the 500GB (I assume 7200rpm?) would be fine and then maybe just upgrade later?

I will have another look tomorrow as I'm not able to access the education prices from home 

£1500 I think is my max... I even considered the Air but I think 13" is too small as currently use a 17" laptop...


----------



## LeadFarmer

A210 AMG, I think you and I are of the same opinion :thumb:

I really dont know any students. Though I once did a post graduate course at Dundee University, would my Dundee University ID badge do the trick?


----------



## A210 AMG

Is it still valid?

Does it have a date on it? 

You will save a fair wack if so.


----------



## LeadFarmer

I'll have to dig it out and have a look.


----------



## Rob_Quads

http://www.mikewilson.cc/2010/08/18...ur-own-home-youve-got-to-be-a-student-though/

Works very well


----------



## Buck

Thanks for the link Rob - SWMBO works in education so can get a discount but good to access from home to see the prices.

I'm toying with an upgrade to my 17" MBP


----------



## LeadFarmer

Actually, Ive just realised my brother is employed by one of the Sheffield Universities, I assume he would qualify for the education discount?


----------



## A210 AMG

^ Should be.

Generally anyone working in a University should get the discount.

I also get 3 year apple warranty buying through education, not the phone support but the hardware warranty. Probably worth £100 / £150 over three yrs.


Interested to see the script to change so you can buy as if from education..


----------



## PugIain

LeadFarmer said:


> £1,199


For a laptop.Jesus.I think my first 3 cars came to about that.
Ill stick to windows ones.


----------



## Rundie

I'm looking at buying the 15" and the 13", yes two. Comet only seem to have the 13" and are out of the 15" everywhere, shame as I get a further 10% off through work. Currys/PC World have both 13" and 15" versions in stock but went in there today and despite offering the 'manager' an easy £2k of laptop sales he wouldn't knock 10% off the pair.
Any tips on getting the price down for two, no I'm not a student btw.


----------



## Dizzle77

Well finally made up my mind and ordered the base model Retina MBP. I used the education discount and picked up the cheaper Apple care while I was there 

3-4weeks wait though 

Update : They are also doing their Back to School Promo, so you get £70 iTunes Gift card too


----------



## Yowfailed

Quidco are offering free delivery and 3% cashback on all Macs at the moment. Not really an offer to set the world on fire but better than a poke in the eye with a rough stick.

Have you tried KRCS? Their prices are usually reasonable


----------



## LeadFarmer

Putting price aside, is there any advantage to buying from an Apple Store? If i buy elsewhere can i still take it into an apple store if i encounter problems?


----------



## LeadFarmer

Dizzle77 said:


> Well finally made up my mind and ordered the base model Retina MBP.


Verrrry nice! Isnt it a shame that for the price they only come with 256GB. Or is the idea to add extra GB via SSD?


----------



## hoikey

yes. Apple are very very good with after sale care. My mate managed to get a new cover for his old macbook (4 years or so old) for free because there was a fault with the rubber sticking to it. Sent it to him for free with next day delivery.


----------



## hoikey

Also with the genius bar, if they can't fix it there and then then they will replace it (AFAIK)


----------



## Rob_Quads

hoikey said:


> yes. Apple are very very good with after sale care. My mate managed to get a new cover for his old macbook (4 years or so old) for free because there was a fault with the rubber sticking to it. Sent it to him for free with next day delivery.


You get that support no matter where you buy the laptop/ipad/phone from. Any Apple product can be taken to a Apple store for support.

Only thing the Apple store gives you is a 2 week return period which others often do not offer (obviously if you order online you get 7 days under distance selling but not instore)


----------



## hoikey

Rob_Quads said:


> You get that support no matter where you buy the laptop/ipad/phone from. Any Apple product can be taken to a Apple store for support.
> 
> Only thing the Apple store gives you is a 2 week return period which others often do not offer (obviously if you order online you get 7 days under distance selling but not instore)


Thats what I meant. Sorry, just re read my post and LeadFarmers.

the yes was meant for the second bit of his post lol
"If i buy elsewhere can i still take it into an apple store if i encounter problems?"


----------



## Dizzle77

LeadFarmer said:


> Verrrry nice! Isnt it a shame that for the price they only come with 256GB. Or is the idea to add extra GB via SSD?


I'll be fine with 256gb though to be honest. Got a NAS at home with 2TB to play with.

Besides the education discount helped a lot. Saved me about £400 if you include the Applecare.


----------



## sirkuk

I want a MacBook Pro but between detailing products and gadgets I already own, I can't justify one 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buck

£70 student gift card campaign just announced too

http://store.apple.com/uk/browse/ca...S12-CRM1-Consumer&cp=em-P0012632-190159&sr=em


----------



## LeadFarmer

Thnaks for the help so far :thumb:

Popped into my Apple Store today and looked at the Retina model which impressed me. With my brother being a University employee im hoping to get the student discount. Now that im close to buying, ive just a couple of questions..

1) Am I correct in thinking this model doesnt have a built in disc drive, so I would need an external drive to play discs?

2) To get the student discount my brother will be ordering it from his work computer. What student info will he need to enter when at checkout (if any?), or do Apple just rely on him using an education internet connection?


----------



## DW58

LeadFarmer said:


> 1) Am I correct in thinking this model doesnt have a built in disc drive, so I would need an external drive to play discs?


You would need a USB plug-in optical drive of some sort such as Apple's own USB Magic Drive intended for the MacBook Air series and these new solid state MBP - from memoery it's about £65-70.



LeadFarmer said:


> 2) To get the student discount my brother will be ordering it from his work computer. What student info will he need to enter when at checkout? Or do Apple just rely on him using an education internet connection?


I'm not sure that's going to work. Apple require evidence of student status - documentation showing course attended/confirmation of a place at an educational institution/student ID.

When I made my first purchase, we used my son's confirmation of university place letter and on subsequent purchases his student ID card. The university/college internet connection gets you access to the education pricing pages (assuming you don't already have them), but doesn't guarantee the discounts. Elligibility would depend very much on what your brother does at the university.

In all honesty, you might be better finding a co-operative student and ply him/her with copious quantities of beer/alco-pops.


----------



## Rob_Quads

Apple don't require any evidence for online orders


----------



## LeadFarmer

Thanks DW58:thumb: 

To be honest ive probably only used the disc drive on my windows laptop a handful of times in the last 3 years or so. Guess I could just buy the apple disc drive later should I need one? For the mega money macbooks cost, you would think they would come with one!!


----------



## LeadFarmer

Rob_Quads said:


> Apple don't require any evidence for online orders


Thanks Rob:thumb: Ive just got to decide whether to order now, or wait 3/4 weeks until they become available. If I order now im not sure if they will take payment straight off my credit card?

Anyone know if its worth buying their One to One package at £79? It will be my first mac so im a total beginner.


----------



## hoikey

id say they are pretty easy to pick up to be honest and youtube will show you stuff you dont know. also you have this place. 

id say keep your 79 quid and buy the optical drive with that.


----------



## DW58

I was a total Mac noob last September and deliberated on the One-to-one service. I opted not to and haven't regretted it. Any queries I've had have been solved on the web but there haven't been many - yes, Mac is different, but you'll suss it out quickly enough, I managed and I'm no rocket scientist.


----------



## Buck

LeadFarmer said:


> Thanks Rob:thumb: Ive just got to decide whether to order now, or wait 3/4 weeks until they become available. If I order now im not sure if they will take payment straight off my credit card?
> 
> Anyone know if its worth buying their One to One package at £79? It will be my first mac so im a total beginner.


It's a good intro but not worth £79 - you can gain more and learn more quickly by having a play / working through the "how do I do that" situations on you tube and the forums.

there is a good resource for Mac switchers - I'll see if I can find it

I'm not sure if you can see this without being a member but Darren has done a great job with these hints and tips

http://www.talkphotography.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=94135


----------



## John-R-

Just a quickie regarding discounts on Mac stuff, NHS employees also get up to 15% depending on what you buy  so basically the same as the student discounts.

John


----------



## LeadFarmer

Sounds like I can do away with the One to One and save myself some £££.

Buck, thats a great link. By coincidence im already a member of talkphotography but hadnt seen that post. Cheers:thumb:


----------



## DW58

If you're relatively close to an Apple Store, all run very good seminars most days - you can find out the schedule and book places etc. from the individual store's website.


----------



## LeadFarmer

DW58 said:


> If you're relatively close to an Apple Store, all run very good seminars most days - you can find out the schedule and book places etc. from the individual store's website.


I think thats what I'll do. I pass the Meadowhall store each day on my way home from work


----------



## DW58

Perfect! Unfortunately for me, my "local" Apple store (where I bought most of my gear) is a 140 mile round trip away in Aberdeen, but it's also where my son is at Uni, so I can kill two birds with one stone.

*WARNING:* Please bear in mind that visiting Apple Stores can seriously harm your bank balance


----------



## LeadFarmer

Decision made! Going to go into local apple store with my brother to get the education discount on the lower spec retina model, whilst trying not to purchase any other goodies. Apart from a protective case, disc drive........! 

Then just wait the next 4 weeks out until they get stocks


----------



## james_death

As ever with new models the apple site will discount the models the new ones replace they never bother upgrading them so although they will list as refurb it is possible to get them arrive in full retail packaging
never been opened.


----------



## Dizzle77

LeadFarmer said:


> Decision made! Going to go into local apple store with my brother to get the education discount on the lower spec retina model, whilst trying not to purchase any other goodies. Apart from a protective case, disc drive........!
> 
> Then just wait the next 4 weeks out until they get stocks


I was going to buy the Apple ext dvd drive, but then thought what's the point. I'm just going to buy a cheaper ext drive for around £20 from Amazon. If you're not going to use it that often like me, then probably best going for a cheaper one elsewhere. Think the Apple one is £65,so with discount thats about £56.

you're best putting that money towards Applecare. Students get it at only £60 and you'll be covered for 3 years. That's what I did :thumb:

My current MBP still working fine, but it's going to be a long 3-4 weeks wait for me


----------



## LeadFarmer

Dizzle77 said:


> ...you're best putting that money towards Applecare. Students get it at only £60 and you'll be covered for 3 years. That's what I did :thumb


Point taken. But isnt the apple care just a telephone support line rather than a product warranty?

And in true fashion Im now changing my mind again, Im now thinking of getting the current 15" model rather than the retina as I dont know if the lack of disc drive will be a problem or not?


----------



## Dizzle77

LeadFarmer said:


> Point taken. But isnt the apple care just a telephone support line rather than a product warranty?


No. You get 3 years of telephone support and hardware warranty. If anything goes wrong with your mac, you can either call them up or take it to any Apple store to get diagnosed and repaired with no extra costs.

Definitely worth having. Think Apple are charging over £200 for it on the new MBP, so at £60 it's a steal.

http://www.apple.com/uk/support/products/mac.html


----------



## LeadFarmer

You right Dizzle:thumb:

Few more questions...

1) Do the current non-retinal models also have the new Ivy Bridge chips, or are they unique to the retina models? I cant find any mention of it on apples website.

2) Can you build your own macbook instore, like you can online?

3) Is the Hi-Res Antiglare screen the one to go for?


----------



## Dizzle77

the new standard MBP does come with ivy bridge. think they have exactly the same chips as the retina models.


----------



## Buck

LeadFarmer said:


> You right Dizzle:thumb:
> 
> Few more questions...
> 
> 1) Do the current non-retinal models also have the new Ivy Bridge chips, or are they unique to the retina models? I cant find any mention of it on apples website.
> 
> 2) Can you build your own macbook instore, like you can online?
> 
> 3) Is the Hi-Res Antiglare screen the one to go for?


1) Current ones have the sandybridge chips IIRC
2) No. They only stock the "off the shlef" models - others are ordered in
3) Depends. I have a glossy on mine and it is fine but if you find it off putting then order the anti-glare one


----------



## Buck

John-R- said:


> Just a quickie regarding discounts on Mac stuff, NHS employees also get up to 15% depending on what you buy  so basically the same as the student discounts.
> 
> John


John

How do you get that? I'm in th NHS and only aware of the 7% voucher discount through NHSDiscounts?

Thanks


----------



## Dizzle77

mid 2012 MBP - ivy bridge

http://www.theverge.com/products/macbook-pro-15-inch-mid-2012/5779


----------



## LeadFarmer

Buck said:


> 2) No. They only stock the "off the shlef" models - others are ordered in


So I could build my own instore and then wait for them to get it for me?



Buck said:


> 3) Depends. I have a glossy on mine and it is fine but if you find it off putting then order the anti-glare one


Problem is, ive never used one before so Im not sure



Dizzle77 said:


> mid 2012 MBP - ivy bridge
> 
> http://www.theverge.com/products/macbook-pro-15-inch-mid-2012/5779


Thanks, guess I'd better confirm with the store when I next visit.

As for the NHS discount I think they use a sliding scale, depending on which product your purchasing. I work in the public sector and to determine the discount I had to specify which product I would be buying. They only offered me about 10% off a macbook pro


----------



## DW58

LeadFarmer said:


> 3) Is the Hi-Res Antiglare screen the one to go for?


I have the Hi-Res/Anti-Glare screen on mine - I definitely think it's worth it. I don't regret paying the extra. You can always tell the Hi-Res/Antil-Glare models as they have silver screen surrounds instead of the usual black.

I was able to buy mine over the counter - also went for the top processor/HDD option and upgraded the RAM to 8Gb, the RAM upgrade was done while I waited.


----------



## LeadFarmer

Thanks again DW58:thumb:

Although dont think for a minute that my questions have dried up.. 

Nothing worse than a newbie is there? But seeing as they are such expensive machines I want to get it right.


----------



## Buck

ASk away - it's how we all learn. :thumb:


----------



## LeadFarmer

Well the two models Ive narrowed it down to are the current 15" non retina beasts...

2.3GHz Quad Core I7, 4GB, 500GB HD £1,288 (education price)

or

2.6 GHz Quad Core I7, 8GB, 750 GB HD £1,528 (education price)

Im guessing the most strain I will put on it would be video editing with imovie. Do you think there would be a big difference between 2.3GHz & 2.6GHz? Would the cheaper model still be more than capable? Should I be more concerned with processor speed, or RAM?


----------



## Rundie

Ordered mine today, got the 13" and the new 'mid 2012' 15" versions of Macbook Pro.
Bartered a fair bit and got £100 off the £1499 for the 15" and then got a further 10% off the total.
Works out at £760 ish for the 13" and £1260 ish for the new 15", also got two cases thrown in so I'm a happy bunny.


----------



## LeadFarmer

Nice work Rundie. Was that at an apple store?


----------



## Rundie

No, Comet. I tried a few of the High Street chains and they wouldn't budge....until this one.


----------



## mercboy

ive a 13" macbook pro for sale i'll list if anyone is interested under warranty £630


----------



## DW58

LeadFarmer said:


> Thanks again DW58:thumb:
> 
> Although dont think for a minute that my questions have dried up..
> 
> Nothing worse than a newbie is there? But seeing as they are such expensive machines I want to get it right.


I was that noob back in September last year - totally agree, I did a huge amount of research beforehand.



Buck said:


> ASk away - it's how we all learn. :thumb:


Hear hear :thumb:



LeadFarmer said:


> Well the two models Ive narrowed it down to are the current 15" non retina beasts...
> 
> 2.3GHz Quad Core I7, 4GB, 500GB HD £1,288 (education price)
> 
> or
> 
> 2.6 GHz Quad Core I7, 8GB, 750 GB HD £1,528 (education price)
> 
> Im guessing the most strain I will put on it would be video editing with imovie. Do you think there would be a big difference between 2.3GHz & 2.6GHz? Would the cheaper model still be more than capable? Should I be more concerned with processor speed, or RAM?


The second option you mention is basically what I opted for nine months ago (mine's 2.5Ghz and I have Hi-Res/Anti-Glare).

I'd advise goiing to be the best spec you can afford. The capability you want is certainly there, after all it's what the prros are using when out and about.

I have the 27" Thunderbolt display whichh adds a lot when used iin the desktop environments, but also adds a lot of dosh.


----------



## LeadFarmer

I would be buying the lower priced Retina model, but lack of disc drive, only 256GB and reports of fuzzy icons are putting me off.


----------



## Rob_Quads

The fuzzy icons will probably be due to apps that have not been updated yet. Also probably no more fuzzy than normal machines its just its more obvious with the sharpness of other machines.

I thought the same about the DVD drive when I got my air but actually very very rarely need one. You can pick one up for £20 for the rare occasions you need one.

I hadn't spotted the 256 limit on the cheaper one. Thats a bit of an ****. I've got that on my Air and while its OK I would prefer 512 so i could keep my VMs/photos etc all on the same machine.


----------



## Ninja59

Tbh in regard to disc drives I have not used mine much either on the air if I need one I just do a network share or remote disc anyway  

Size limits for HD I barely hold anything on the air it is either straight off my iMac/NAS or cloud storage lol...it does not matter then should the worst happen 


Sent from a fat fingered Jobsian phone user.


----------



## Dizzle77

Yeah i was bit worried about the 256gb limit on the base model, but then realised it's a non issue for me. I've also got a NAS and just dont think i'll fill it anyway.

They reckon that soon enough you'll be able to stick in a third party SSD if you really need to though just like on the Airs.

Also was looking at SDXC cards the other day and they're cheap as chips. You could just stick one of them in if you needed cheap and discrete storage


----------



## A210 AMG

^ agree

256GB for the OS and programs is fine.

Then use a NAS or other method od storing your data (probably wiser anyway)


I'm still not sure what spec I would go for. Either a higer spec 'normal' 15" Mac Pro or a lower spec retina display.

Thanks


----------



## LeadFarmer

Apple have made it a tough choice havent they. Your right about the disc drive, i dont use mine either, but for the price apple have put on the retina, it would be nice to have one


----------



## Dizzle77

you made a decision yet?

I've decided to hold on to my late 2008 MBP for a while longer now, so have just cancelled my order. It is starting to show it's age now, but it still manages to do a good job. Contemplating maybe replacing the hard drive with SSD as that will provide a significant performance boost.


----------



## LeadFarmer

I think im going to go with lower spec non-retina 15" MacBook Pro (2.3ghz/4GBRam/500GB HD)

Im unsure whether I need the higher spec 2.6ghz 8gb 750GB model for just general use at home, will I really see a difference between 2.3ghz/2.6ghz or 4GB/8GB?

Im tempted to just get my brother (univertity employee) to order it online for me on his university network. But if he orders it, I assume it will have to be delivered to his address, and will be registered in his name. How will that effect me when I want to book onto a workshop or claim on warranty?


----------



## m1pui

You will barely register a difference between the processors.

RAM is cheap, it's considerably cheaper to buy your own and install it yourself vs a factory/apple upgrade. It will take all of 10mins to do.

Bigger hd is more convenient but, unless you store a lot of large files (movies, raw images, etc) 500gb is still adequate and it's nothing you can't get around with an external drive.


----------



## LeadFarmer

Thanks:thumb:, think I will now go with the standard spec 15" 2.3ghz 4GB 500GB

For reasons I'll not go into, im not going to do the education cheat method, but instead I'll get my brother to order it by telephone.

Is it possible to order by phone and get it delivered to an Apple store to collect at leisure?

Getting a bit excited now!!


----------



## wayne_w

I don't want to confuse you but, how about throwing in a curve ball..
John Lewis are doing the previous model 13" i5 model for £849 inc 2 yrs warranty
http://www.johnlewis.com/231442343/Product.aspx

The money you would save could be spent on SSD..:thumb:
I have a late 2008 MBP 15" already, very tempted to get one of these too


----------



## LeadFarmer

wayne_w said:


> I don't want to confuse you but, how about throwing in a curve ball..
> http://www.johnlewis.com/231442343/Product.aspxQUOTE]
> 
> Thats a verry tempting curve ball:thumb: Shame its only the 13" screen. I really want the 15" but the saving is a good one.


----------



## DW58

This appears to be rather odd to me.


----------



## Dizzle77

LeadFarmer said:


> Thanks:thumb:, think I will now go with the standard spec 15" 2.3ghz 4GB 500GB
> 
> For reasons I'll not go into, im not going to do the education cheat method, but instead I'll get my brother to order it by telephone.
> 
> Is it possible to order by phone and get it delivered to an Apple store to collect at leisure?
> 
> Getting a bit excited now!!


Why don't you use the education discount link that Rob Quads posted?

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=3544209&postcount=35

I saw something about this on another forum before he added it here. This is how I I placed my order before I cancelling it. People have been using these links for years without any comeback from Apple. You'll also be able to get the Applecare for just £60


----------



## LeadFarmer

I may well do so. Hopefully I will be ordering in a few days, as soon as my Tesco credit card arrives. May as well get some club points from it! Though its tempting to just buy it now:devil:


----------



## LeadFarmer

Dizzle77 said:


> you made a decision yet?
> 
> I've decided to hold on to my late 2008 MBP for a while longer now, so have just cancelled my order. It is starting to show it's age now, but it still manages to do a good job. Contemplating maybe replacing the hard drive with SSD as that will provide a significant performance boost.


You have strong will power

But with the price of SSD's coming down, your probably doing the right thing.


----------



## LeadFarmer

My Tesco Credit card still hasnt arrived, so no MacBook for me just yet


----------



## LeadFarmer

Well my Tesco credit card has arrived, but I hadnt realised it only offers 1 point for every £4 spent on non Tesco purchases. So on a £1500 MacBook I would get a measly £3.50

So Ive applied for a Capital One credit card which offers 5% cashback for the first 99 days. Thats £75 cash back:thumb::thumb: The card will be with me within the next 7 days, so I'll be buying as soon as it arrives. Which gives me time to ask even more questions....

I will be taking my brother (student discount:thumb with me to the Apple Store to buy the basic 15" MacBook Pro as I'd rather not rely upon the postman. 

So..

1) Am I correct in thinking that when buying through the student scheme, the macbook will come with 3yrs warranty as standard? And the additional £60 Apple care is purely for telephone support?

2) Is there any advantage in waiting a few more weeks for the macbooks to come pre-installed with Mountain Lion, rather than buying sooner and then upgrading it?


----------



## m1pui

LeadFarmer said:


> So..
> 
> 1) Am I correct in thinking that when buying through the student scheme, the macbook will come with 3yrs warranty as standard? And the additional £60 Apple care is purely for telephone support?
> 
> 2) Is there any advantage in waiting a few more weeks for the macbooks to come pre-installed with Mountain Lion, rather than buying sooner and then upgrading it?


1) Not sure, have never bought through student scheme.

2) Advantage I see is you get a late version of Lion and the (possibly free) upgrade to Mountain Lion is at your choice, rather than buying with brand new Mountain Lion and any teething bugs. You may decide you don't want/need to upgrade to Mountain Lion even.


----------



## LeadFarmer

Yes, Apple are offering a free upgrade to Mountain Lion when it arrives, on any MacBook purchased now. 

Can a MacBook only have its operating system upgraded so many times? e.g, could a 2009 MacBook be upgraded to Mountain lion? The reason i ask is because if it can only be upgraded a limited number of times, then waiting for it to become available pre-installed with Mountain Lion would perhaps make it more future proof for future upgrades?


----------



## DW58

I believe there are restrictions as to which upgrades can be made to what OS, but certainly not with recent ones.

I bought my MBP last September just after OX-X Lion was released online but stocks of laptops still had Snow Leopard on them so I upgraded free after a couple of weeks operating on Snow Leopard. Although operating speed remained pretty similar, I noticed boot time was slower with Lion than with Mountain Leopard and I can't help thinking that this was because of one OS on top of another, although this may not in fact be the case.

Before hearing that Mountain Lion's release was imminent, I was planning on a clean install in any case - I'm now thinking of doing a clean install of OS-X Mountain Lion once it's available.


----------



## LeadFarmer

Thanks. So I *might* be as well waiting just a little while longer until ML is launched. Not sure if my excitement will let me though

A mate of mine has an older macbook and he had concerns recently as to whether he could upgrade his OS to a more recent one enabling him to use Cloud.


----------



## Rundie

Had my two MacBooks about two weeks now, 13" older model and the latest 15". Impressed with the build quality but totally peed off with the fact that both keep dropping wireless connection. Been in touch with Apple, not very helpful and they now put it down to their equipment being state of the art and my 4yr old Netgear router being crap. Great, Windows 7 PC connects to it OK?
So now I have to buy an Apple Air... something or other so I can connect without issues (they don't know if this will solve it though) at a cost of 79 quid.
Be prepared for wireless connection problems and lame help from Apple, the latest solution from them is to pass the buck to Netgear by giving me Netgears phone number..lol.

So, over two grand down and I spend most of my online time using my old Windows PC with two MacBooks sitting in the corner as door stops.


----------



## DW58

Clearly I was wasting my time :wall:


----------



## Rob_Quads

Out iPad also had wireless problems with our netgear router. If you look on the web there are quite a few people who have had problems.


----------



## Rundie

I just thought they would know their products and point me in the right direction, giving me Netgears number is a brush off imo. I asked them to tell me what to buy, what I need etc. and they drew a blank, I know it's down to the Macbook/router combo, I told them that in the beginning !! I've had no spec given to me of what type of router to get to suit the MacBooks ??


----------



## sirkuk

Rundie said:


> I just thought they would know their products and point me in the right direction, giving me Netgears number is a brush off imo. I asked them to tell me what to buy, what I need etc. and they drew a blank, I know it's down to the Macbook/router combo, I told them that in the beginning !! I've had no spec given to me of what type of router to get to suit the MacBooks ??


I've had similar with Netgear/Win 7 combo. Worked fine for months and then all of a sudden started playing up for both me and the Mrs on different laptops. My XP laptop worked fine though. As did my mobile phone. Changed over to a D-Link. Issues gone straight away. Google search produces similar results with other Win 7 users. It's worth trying something else. Even if it's just a cheap one to help narrow down the problem.

Sent from my GT-P1000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rundie

What's a D link ?


----------



## DW58

Clearly I was wasting my time again :wall:

Note to Apple - you really must learn more about rather ancient Netgear routers


----------



## Rundie

Because they should know their products and the technical side and therefore be able to help when something goes wrong, after all a Netgear router is common so not a small unknown make to them? 
Also loads on the net about issues so can't they read and address/come up with some answers?
A network that works fine on a fairly new Windows 7 pc and doesn't work on the Macbook, clearly the Netgear isn't so old that it's steam operated, I've spent over two grand (cash) on these so ain't too skint to afford another router, would be nice if the 'boffins' that made the Macbook understood fairly straight forward issues like this.


----------



## Rundie

Note to myself: Not to upset Apple Fanboys who have spent loads on their products and cannot accept that someone has issues with their products :wall:


----------



## m1pui

I've had problems with both of my MacBooks (a 2007 & a 2011 model) that sometimes won't connect to one of our WiFi networks when it comes out of sleep mode.

They've always worked faultlessly with the BT Voyager (205 IIRC) that I have at home. But in the restaurant we have had a 2 Netgears (bought from PC World) and now a Huawei (given by AOL) which sporadically won't connect. However, since I gave the 2007 model to my other half about 6 months ago, and did a full/clean install of Snow Leopard on it, she's never said that it's not connected to our networks. So maybe it could be an OS installation issue in some cases.

Usually restarting my MacBook or switching it off for a minute then back on has it back up and running. But it's never (touch wood) dropped/lost the connection during use.

iPads, iPhones never had a problem.


----------



## DW58

Note to self - don't buy a Netgear router


----------



## m1pui

LeadFarmer said:


> Yes, Apple are offering a free upgrade to Mountain Lion when it arrives, on any MacBook purchased now.
> 
> Can a MacBook only have its operating system upgraded so many times? e.g, could a 2009 MacBook be upgraded to Mountain lion? The reason i ask is because if it can only be upgraded a limited number of times, then waiting for it to become available pre-installed with Mountain Lion would perhaps make it more future proof for future upgrades?


You can upgrade an OS as many times as you like, so long as Apple support it. i.e. Apple stopped officially supporting installation of OS's beyond Leopard on some/all of there G4 computers.

In essence it's the same as Windows. If the hardware is capable to run it at a decent speed, Apple will invariably support it. The requirements for ML are 64bit C2D and "advanced" graphics chipsets. Some models from 2007 will still be able to run ML.

Unless Apple release new hardware spec machines between now and the release of ML, your computer will be no more "future proof" whether you buy it tomorrow or on the release date.


----------



## m1pui

DW58 said:


> Note to self - don't buy a Netgear router


I'm not strictly saying it's the netgear router. As I said in the rest of my post I'm having trouble with a Huawei one too.

Logic says the common factor is the MacBook.

But then they've both worked fine, for 5 years and counting, with a bog standard BT router with no hi-tech features.

So the next factor, if it's not the modems, is the building that the Netgear & Huawei are in. Perhaps there's interference caused by equipment (till, wireless streamline machines, DECT telephones and countless other electronics) or even old pipes/wiring running through the building, perhaps combined with a driver or weak wifi-card within the MacBook

I'm not discounting anything. But short of buying a different branded router, which I'm loathe to do until it drives me to total annoyance, I can't report anything beyond my personal experience.

I could also add that I had zero issues, in both locations and varieties of modems, with the G4 iBook that I'd had since about 2005ish and I only sold that at the beginning of this year.

Edit: Also, my MacBook can see the network when this happens, it just times out when trying to connect.


----------



## Buck

LeadFarmer said:


> 1) Am I correct in thinking that when buying through the student scheme, the macbook will come with 3yrs warranty as standard? And the additional £60 Apple care is purely for telephone support?
> 
> 2) Is there any advantage in waiting a few more weeks for the macbooks to come pre-installed with Mountain Lion, rather than buying sooner and then upgrading it?


1) I think it's only one year as standard and £60 buys you three years full warranty.

2) Not really. Apple have said you'll get a free upgrade to ML on their new MBPs and upgrading is so easy (Esp. In comparison to a Windows PC)


----------



## sirkuk

Rundie said:


> What's a D link ?


Brand of router.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dizzle77

LeadFarmer said:


> 1) Am I correct in thinking that when buying through the student scheme, the macbook will come with 3yrs warranty as standard? And the additional £60 Apple care is purely for telephone support?


Hey I was wrong about the Applecare. Found out yesterday that macs bought via the Higher Education scheme do come with 3 years repair warranty. The other Applecare amount that Apple give you the option to buy is purely to extend the telephone support to 3 years.

Glad I found out yesterday though. I've decided to get a 13" Macbook Air i7 8GB once Mountain Lion is released. I know I could buy one now and just upgrade for free once it's out, but as it's due out this month, it makes sense to wait and just buy the machine with it already installed. Not in a rush anyway.


----------



## Ric

People always forget that it's European law to offer 2 years warranty as standard, apple is in hot water about this in Italy already.

Don't bother with apple care as you get 2 years anyway.


----------



## Bero

LeadFarmer said:


> Thanks. So I *might* be as well waiting just a little while longer until ML is launched. Not sure if my excitement will let me though
> 
> A mate of mine has an older macbook and he had concerns recently as to whether he could upgrade his OS to a more recent one enabling him to use Cloud.


You will get a free upgrade to ML if you buy now. :thumb:



carbonangel said:


> People always forget that it's European law to offer 2 years warranty as standard, apple is in hot water about this in Italy already.
> 
> Don't bother with apple care as you get 2 years anyway.


This has not been adopted into UK law though so not relevant (unless this has changed recently).


----------



## LeadFarmer

Dizzle77 said:


> Hey I was wrong about the Applecare. Found out yesterday that macs bought via the Higher Education scheme do come with 3 years repair warranty. The other Applecare amount that Apple give you the option to buy is purely to extend the telephone support to 3 years.
> 
> Glad I found out yesterday though. I've decided to get a 13" Macbook Air i7 8GB once Mountain Lion is released. I know I could buy one now and just upgrade for free once it's out, but as it's due out this month, it makes sense to wait and just buy the machine with it already installed. Not in a rush anyway.


Thats what Im doing, once my new credit card arrives.


----------



## DW58

Dizzle77 said:


> Hey I was wrong about the Applecare. Found out yesterday that macs bought via the Higher Education scheme do come with 3 years repair warranty. The other Applecare amount that Apple give you the option to buy is purely to extend the telephone support to 3 years.
> 
> Glad I found out yesterday though. I've decided to get a 13" Macbook Air i7 8GB once Mountain Lion is released. I know I could buy one now and just upgrade for free once it's out, but as it's due out this month, it makes sense to wait and just buy the machine with it already installed. Not in a rush anyway.


This made me think and check - I'm relieved to see that I do have the extended Applecare to three years on an Academic purchase - it only cost an extra sixty quid and is well worth paying in my opinion as besides my 15" MBP it also covers my Time Capsule, 27" Thunderbolt display and a few other bits and pieces.


----------



## LeadFarmer

Popped into my local apple store today and they confirmed that if my brother (university staff) is with me when I purchase my macbook later this month, then I will get the education discount:thumb:


----------



## Rob_Quads

Played with the retina MBP last night at the Apple shop. Slightly disappointing. They have obviously pushed the graphics to the limit as there are some quite significant points of lag. In iPhoto a simple full screen action too a couple seconds rather than being nice and snappy.

Its good progress although the hardware is not quite there


----------



## LeadFarmer

There are lots of reports on the macrumours forum highlighting the lag on retinas. I'll be happy with the non retina for my first macbook.


----------



## Dizzle77

LeadFarmer said:


> There are lots of reports on the macrumours forum highlighting the lag on retinas. I'll be happy with the non retina for my first macbook.


I've also seen users report that applying the software updates fixes the lag issues though


----------



## LeadFarmer

My cashback credit card has arrived, so I will be purchasing this week :thumb:


----------



## DW58

I've been researching swapping the Superdrive (DVD drive) in my MBP for an SSD and then putting the Superdrive into an external USB housing.

I'll be doing this within the next few weeks I think.


----------



## Buck

DW58 said:


> I've been researching swapping the Superdrive (DVD drive) in my MBP for an SSD and then putting the Superdrive into an external USB housing.
> 
> I'll be doing this within the next few weeks I think.


I've done this. Definitely worth it. I went for a 120GB SSD - balance of cost vs size.


----------



## DW58

That's what I was thinking of, I reckon I'd get my OS plus most of my software on a drive of that size.


----------



## Buck

DW58 said:


> That's what I was thinking of, I reckon I'd get my OS plus most of my software on a drive of that size.


I have OSX plus Lightroom3 and PSE10 on at the moment and it is less than 20GB.


----------



## DW58

Sounds ideal for my needs then - many thanks.


----------



## Dizzle77

Yes I was considering just upgrading to SSD in my MBP late 2008. From what I read this was the best way to improve performance. Decided against it though as I couldn't see myself keeping machine for longer than another year. Going to pick up a MacBook Air this week.


----------



## Ric

I have a 256gb SSD in my normal drive spot (for OSX etc)

I have a Optibay bracket which replaces the CD drive and i have my original 750gb drive installed in this area partitioned 200gb for Windows bootcamp and rest for storage.

3 drives in one macbook.


----------



## DW58

carbonangel said:


> I have a 256gb SSD in my normal drive spot (for OSX etc)
> 
> I have a Optibay bracket which replaces the CD drive and i have my original 750gb drive installed in this area partitioned 200gb for Windows bootcamp and rest for storage.
> 
> 3 drives in one macbook.


That's effectively what I plan on doing with mine. Which Optibay did you buy and where from? What brand of SSD are you using?


----------



## Ric

DW58 said:


> That's effectively what I plan on doing with mine. Which Optibay did you buy and where from? What brand of SSD are you using?


I bought the optibay from the manufacturer: http://www.mcetech.com/optibay/ from here you also get a caddy for your Superdrive, so you can still use it with USB (used to be free but not now by the looks of it)

I currently have a OCZ Vertex 3 ssd installed.


----------



## DW58

Thanks - that's interesting to know. I'd been looking at the MCE caddy/Superdrive housing - looks good quality.


----------



## LeadFarmer

Well I finally bought my classic macbook pro today from my local apple store. But to be honest it was a disappointing experience. For a start i wanted a hi res anti glare screen, but I was told they dont do them in store, only online! So I settled for a glossy hi res screen. 

Despite buying with my brother with me to get the education discount, they charged me almost full price for Apple Care, whereas online via education link im sure it was only £60?

To top it off when I got it home they had given me a standard glossy screen, not hi res glossy! So, ive got to go back tomorrow and go through it all again. I may well end up getting a refund and doing it all online to get the anti glare screen.


----------



## Rundie

LeadFarmer said:


> Well I finally bought my classic macbook pro today from my local apple store. But to be honest it was a disappointing experience. For a start i wanted a hi res anti glare screen, but I was told they dont do them in store, only online! So I settled for a glossy hi res screen.
> 
> Despite buying with my brother with me to get the education discount, they charged me almost full price for Apple Care, whereas online via education link im sure it was only £60?
> 
> To top it off when I got it home they had given me a standard glossy screen, not hi res glossy! So, ive got to go back tomorrow and go through it all again. I may well end up getting a refund and doing it all online to get the anti glare screen.


Bit of a disaster for you, wait for the Apple fanboys to come along and stick up for them :thumb:
I'm happy with mine despite still having issues with wireless so will have to change the router at some point, looking to go high speed BB so not rushing as they supply the routers with the package.
All in all they are decent bits of kit.


----------



## DW58

The Hi-Res/Anti-glare screen on the MBP certainly was available in store - I bought mine in the Aberdeen Apple Store in September last year - at that time it was only available on the top-end processor/HDD option (2.4Ghz i7 & 750Gb HDD) or so they said.

My guess is that their "don't do them in store" was actually "ain't got them instore".

Again I got the £60 Applecare Education option in store.

My instore Apple experience was excellent - I'm sorry that you haven't been so well treated. Did you at least get the education discount on your purchase?

_Caveat_ - If you opt for return and go for online purchase, bear in mind that you may be asked to verify student identity - they are often far more stringent online than in store. When I bought the 27" TBD online, Apple actually asked for a scan of my son's student ID and details of his course.

I guess I've just branded myself as an Apple fanboy.


----------



## LeadFarmer

Rundie said:


> Bit of a disaster for you, wait for the Apple fanboys to come along and stick up for them :thumb:


:lol: Ive already moaned about my experience on a Mac forum, where Ive been criticised for not checking before leaving the store:wall: After all, '_it just works'_


----------



## m1pui

I'm sure i knew the the anti-glare screen wasn't available in-store, I'm sure it says online as it rings a bell from when I was speccing up a MBP online a year or 2 go. Not the this helps you though :-s

Funnily enough, of the 4 machines and various iDevices I've bought, only one of them (a 1st gen MacBook) was bought from an Apple Store (or even direct from Apple for tht matter) and it was in Manhattan when on hol's so I'm very glad it was a smooth process :lol:

A friend of mine bought a G4 iBook (some years ago now) through Apple Store online and because he wanted to add options to the standard spec, it took about 3-4 weeks before he got it.


----------



## DW58

I was lucky that I found a good guy in my "local" (70 miles away) Apple Store, and on subsequent visits I've always waited for him, and can't fault the service. That aside, I've come across plenty of people whose AppleStore experience was not good and has in fact put them off of Apple completely - I guess you get good and bad everywhere.

If I were you, I'd go back tomorrow and see what they say. Have they charged you for a standard glossy (i.e. 1440x900 pixels) or Hi-res glossy (1680x1050 pixels) screen?

The Hi-Res/Glossy screen was certainly available in Aberdeen when I bought mine.


----------



## Rob_Quads

DW58 said:


> _Caveat_ - If you opt for return and go for online purchase, bear in mind that you may be asked to verify student identity - they are often far more stringent online than in store. When I bought the 27" TBD online, Apple actually asked for a scan of my son's student ID and details of his course.
> .


They are not very tight on university discount  They rely on the fact that people 'should' be on-campus when ordering so don't need to do ID checks


----------



## DW58

Rob_Quads said:


> They are not very tight on university discount  They rely on the fact that people 'should' be on-campus when ordering so don't need to do ID checks


Sometimess they do/someetimes they don't - they certainly did with our second purchase as described above, presumably because we bought before our son actually started uni and this wasn't communicating from an academic domain, it's the academic domain which is what usually negates other checks.


----------



## Dizzle77

Rob_Quads said:


> They are not very tight on university discount


True.

Should have my new Mac by end of the week


----------



## Rob_Quads

DW58 said:


> Sometimess they do/someetimes they don't - they certainly did with our second purchase as described above, presumably because we bought before our son actually started uni and this wasn't communicating from an academic domain, it's the academic domain which is what usually negates other checks.


Thats exactly my point. If you buy via the university 'links' then you will be fine. Note they are not restricted to university campuses


----------



## Buck

LeadFarmer said:


> Well I finally bought my classic macbook pro today from my local apple store. But to be honest it was a disappointing experience. For a start i wanted a hi res anti glare screen, but I was told they dont do them in store, only online! So I settled for a glossy hi res screen.
> 
> Despite buying with my brother with me to get the education discount, they charged me almost full price for Apple Care, whereas online via education link im sure it was only £60?
> 
> To top it off when I got it home they had given me a standard glossy screen, not hi res glossy! So, ive got to go back tomorrow and go through it all again. I may well end up getting a refund and doing it all online to get the anti glare screen.


Not a good day 

I'd return for a full refund then buy on line using the education links Rob has mentioned - I have tried it and the links do work although have yet to purchase my upgrade as other priorities are around at the minute!


----------



## Dizzle77

Sweet. My MBA is 'out for delivery' today 

Going back a few posts though, i've been using macs and ipods for over 10 years as well as iphones and few other things, but I've never bought anything from an Apple store. I've always opted to buy online. Then again I do tend to do most of my shopping online, all except for food.


----------



## LeadFarmer

Buck said:


> Not a good day
> 
> I'd return for a full refund then buy on line using the education links Rob has mentioned - I have tried it and the links do work although have yet to purchase my upgrade as other priorities are around at the minute!


I might do that. Some of the upgrade options are only available online and not in-store. The store couldnt even sell me an angi glare screen! I wrongly assumed that what is available online would also be available in store.

Its a shame my brother went to the trouble of accompanying me to the store, only to be given the wrong product.


----------



## DW58

Can I suggest phoning the store in advance to check on stock. I did exactly this when I bought and was able to buy in store my MBP with Hi-Res/Anti-glare screen.


----------



## Buck

LeadFarmer said:


> I might do that. Some of the upgrade options are only available online via their store. The store couldnt even sell me an angi glare screen! I wrongly assumed that what is available online would also be available in store.
> 
> Its a shame my brother went to the trouble of accompanying me to the store, only to be given the wrong product.





DW58 said:


> Can I suggest phoning the store in advance to check on stock. I did exactly this when I bought and was able to buy in store my MBP with Hi-Res/Anti-glare screen.


I think you just need to decide if you want to buy on-line or go into the store (presume it's the Meadowhall one?)

I always find the store packed out so if I can buy it on line I will (I've used the Genius bar a couple of times and found them really good but that's going off topic!)

I'm happy to order things on line as I know what I want and where I work I can accept parcels all day long so no waiting in for the delivery!

If you like the in-store experience then as Rob says, give them a call ahead to check/reserve stock or even get them to order one in for you :thumb:


----------



## DW58

Ordering online is certainly the surest way of getting the exact spec you want, but you may have to wait. I've noticed that by selecting various options on the store site the delivery times are updated up/down.


----------



## LeadFarmer

Thanks for the replies. I bought the basic spec 15" non retina MacBook Pro @ £1,499 (less education discount), along with Apple Care for £194. I thought Applecare was free as per Dizzle77's post??..



Dizzle77 said:


> Hey I was wrong about the Applecare. Found out yesterday that macs bought via the Higher Education scheme do come with 3 years repair warranty. The other Applecare amount that Apple give you the option to buy is purely to extend the telephone support to 3 years.


 Im taking it back to Meadowhall on my way home from work tonight to try and swap it for the anti glare screen, and also to discuss the Apple Care issue. Ive tried ringing the Meadowhall store numerous times in the past but they never answer. I know its a very busy store.

If they cant swap it for an anti glare screen then I will ask for a refund and order online as suggested. They told me that the only anti glare screen available instore was the top spec model at £1,799.

I assumed I could go into an apple store and order any of the upgrades available online, but apparantly not. Seems the upgrades are only available online. Unless the sales assistant was wrong?


----------



## DW58

What you can get in store depends obviously on stock - however the like of RAM upgrades are done as you wait.

Whether you can buy the various models of MBP depends wholly on individual stocking store by store. I guess I was lucky that Aberdeen had exactly what I wanted in stock when I purchased my MBP.

It would seem that some Apple assistants aren't completely up to speed on what can/can't be ordered or purchased in store. May I suggest asking to speak to a senior member of sales staff.


----------



## LeadFarmer

I will do, thanks DW58 :thumb:

Im still excited about using my macbook. I had a quick play with it last night but quickly realised how different everything is compared to a Windows laptop I didnt have a clue how to open multiple web pages, right click etc etc. But im prepared to spend time learning, or as they say in my profession "_embrace change"_ which translates to _'just accept it, and shut up'_:lol:

I had to enter certain personal details when setting it up last night, I hope the store will wipe those details off if they swap it?


----------



## DW58

I was in the same position ten months ago, but you learn very quickly. Use of the web wasn't a problem as I'd been using Safari as my default browser for the past two or three years on my PC. It goes the other way now on the odd occasion I use a PC or Windows on my MBP, if I have to use software from the Dark Side.

The things which I found confusing at first were the different position of the window close/minimise/plus buttons and the fact that all menus regardless of program/App are in the same place on the toolbar, but this only lasted a day or two


----------



## Buck

LF

Don't forget that there is a fantastic set of post here on how to learn the Mac way of computing!

http://www.talkphotography.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=94135

There is another "new to mac" site which is also very easy to understand and has lots of info - I'll try and dig it out this evening


----------



## Buck

Here it is

http://myfirstmac.com/

Simple and easy (which is good for me!)


----------



## Dizzle77

LeadFarmer......this is taken from Apple's site using one of the HE links........

The important bit....

*Every new Mac purchased from the Apple Store for Higher Education comes with complimentary telephone technical support for one year from your Mac purchase date and three years of repair coverage. With the AppleCare Protection Plan (Extended Telephone Technical Support), you can extend your telephone technical support to three years from the computer's purchase date.*


----------



## DW58

Dizzle77 said:


> LeadFarmer......this is taken from Apple's site using one of the HE links........
> 
> The important bit....
> 
> *Every new Mac purchased from the Apple Store for Higher Education comes with complimentary telephone technical support for one year from your Mac purchase date and three years of repair coverage. With the AppleCare Protection Plan (Extended Telephone Technical Support), you can extend your telephone technical support to three years from the computer's purchase date.*


At an extra cost of £60 - or at least that's what we paid for the additional two years, I don't think it's changed.


----------



## Dizzle77

removed


----------



## DW58

Dizzle77 said:


> the extra money is for another 2 years of telephone support. All macs bought via the HE store already include 3 years repairs.
> 
> Yeah think 15" Macbook Pros come to £60 and MacBook Airs £48


I thought that's what I'd said - that's exactly what I paid the extra sixty quid for.


----------



## Dizzle77

DW58 said:


> I thought that's what I'd said - that's exactly what I paid the extra sixty quid for.


hehe...my bad. didn't read your post properly


----------



## DW58

I think we're all guilt of that 

No probs ... ... ...


----------



## LeadFarmer

Thanks for all the help, and for those links. Ill read them tonight:thumb:.

Well i took the macbook back to the store and they gave me a full refund:thumb:, no questions asked. They didnt even look in the box! So im going to order the spec i want from their online store.

For the benefit of any other Apple newbies like myself, heres what ive learnt so far about buying Apple products....

1) Apple run their bricks & mortor Apple Stores seperately from their Online Store

2) Apple Stores only sell certain standard Apple products, and _*might not *_entertain upgrade options.

3) Optional online upgrades such as hi-res or anti-glare screens _*might not *_be available instore.

4) Instore staff _*might not *_know anything about any online options/deals.

5) Instore staff _*might*_ know very little about the Education pricing/options.

6) Buying online gives Education buyers 3yrs free Apple Care. Instore, Apple Care costs Education buyers around £200!!

All the above came as a suprise to me, I thought you could go into an Apple Store and order exactly what you want, and they would order it in for you, but I was wrong. So im hitting their online store tonight with my credit card in hand


----------



## DW58

Most of the points you raise have already been covered by several posters.

There are "bricks and mortar" Apple stores in a fair number of European countries each working slightly differently. AFAIK Apple's online stores for most if not all European countries are run from Ireland where Apple's European admin and warehousing are based - tech help is in various locations including Ireland and Portugal.



LeadFarmer said:


> Apple bricks & mortor shops only sell standard Apple products, and dont entertain upgrade options.


Not necessarily - it all depends on what they have in stock. My experience of the Aberdeen store contradicts your statement. I was able to buy my MBP in store with Hi-Res/Anti-glare off the shelf. The RAM was upgraded while I waited from 4Gb -> 8Gb.



LeadFarmer said:


> Apple run their Apple Stores seperately from their online store.


Of course - as far as I know the UK online stock comes from a warehouse near Dublin.



LeadFarmer said:


> Optional online upgrades such as hi-res or anti glare screens arent necessarily available


But they are in some stores - wholly depedent on stock and possibly what sells in that area - they certainly are in my local store.



LeadFarmer said:


> Instore staff might not know anything about any online options/deals.


Surely that's not part of their job description - they do work in a store after all rather than online.



LeadFarmer said:


> Instore staff might know very little about the Education pricing/options.


Your experience certainly isn't typical of all Apple Stores - certainly not the one I use.

Possibly dependant on where they are, but the staff in my "local" store certainly do.


----------



## LeadFarmer

Your right DW58, and ive amended that post slightly. Im not criticising Apple, Im just summarising the things Ive learnt since starting this thread back in the middle of June (when I knew nothing), from both this forum and from speaking to my local Apple Store staff.


----------



## LeadFarmer

Dizzle77 said:


> LeadFarmer......this is taken from Apple's site using one of the HE links........
> 
> The important bit....
> 
> *Every new Mac purchased from the Apple Store for Higher Education comes with complimentary telephone technical support for one year from your Mac purchase date and three years of repair coverage. With the AppleCare Protection Plan (Extended Telephone Technical Support), you can extend your telephone technical support to three years from the computer's purchase date.*


Would you say its worth extending?


----------



## DW58

Most definately - it's only £60 :thumb: I did and don't regret it.


----------



## Dizzle77

LeadFarmer said:


> Would you say its worth extending?


For me personally - no. The way I see it is that if my laptop does develop a hardware fault, I'd just take it to an Apple store. The internet and forums also have a wealth of information at your fingertips, so if you need any help/advice then you'll probably find an answer.

In my experience, I've owned 3 Macs in the last 10years or so and I'm now on my 4th. My time has been more or less trouble free. The only problem I had was with the disc drive breaking in my Macbook pro. Just took it to an apple store and they replaced it under applecare. I've never had to use the phone support, but everyone's needs/experiences are different.


----------



## DW58

That's all well and good if you're close to an Apple Store - my nearest is seventy miles and then it's almost two hundred - therefore telephone support makes sense for me especially if it's a relatively minor issue not justifying a 140 mile round trip and a whole day of my time.

It's certainly worth it for me as I'd spend a good bit of that sixty quid driving to the store and back.


----------



## Dizzle77

DW58 said:


> That's all well and good if you're close to an Apple Store - my nearest is seventy miles and then it's almost two hundred - therefore telephone support makes sense for me especially if it's a relatively minor issue not justifying a 140 mile round trip and a whole day of my time.
> 
> It's certainly worth it for me as I'd spend a good bit of that sixty quid driving to the store and back.


yep...fair enough. Can see why you got it :thumb:


----------



## DW58

Clearly it's dependent on where you live - we only have three Apple Stores in Scotland, two in and around Glasgow plus Aberdeen. IMO Apple have a slightly odd way of distributing their stores - for example why have two in/around Glasgow yet none in Edinburgh? I'm sure there are parts of England well away from an Apple Store as we are and certainly I'm never going to be any closer unless I were to move closer to an Apple Store.

Thus I use both Aberdeen and Online but in all honesty I prefer to buy in store and from an Apple employee I know and trust - luckily the staff in Aberdeen are excellent.


----------



## Dizzle77

DW58 said:


> Clearly it's dependent on where you live - we only have three Apple Stores in Scotland, two in and around Glasgow plus Aberdeen. IMO Apple have a slightly odd way of distributing their stores - for example why have two in/around Glasgow yet none in Edinburgh? I'm sure there are parts of England well away from an Apple Store as we are and certainly I'm never going to be any closer unless I were to move closer to an Apple Store.
> 
> Thus I use both Aberdeen and Online but in all honesty I prefer to buy in store and from an Apple employee I know and trust - luckily the staff in Aberdeen are excellent.


I don't think it's solely dependant on where you live. Surely it also depends what you're issue is. For example my disc drive issue I knew it must be hardware. I took it to apple store, they diagnosed fault and replaced drive. Job done. I wouldn't even bother calling apple in this situation as to me it would just be a waste of time.

If however you maybe need help trying to do something or work something out on your mac, then yes I can see benefits of calling them, but a lot of information is readily available online so I wouldn't bother.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DW58

Yep - nail/head, head/nail I reckon :thumb:


----------



## LeadFarmer

Just ordered the following non-retina MacBook from the Apple Online Store, for delivery 10th - 14th August. I wonder if it will come sooner?....

•2.3GHz Quad-core Intel Core i7, Turbo Boost up to 3.3GHz
•4GB 1600MHz DDR3 SDRAM - 2x2GB
•500GB Serial ATA Drive @ 5400 rpm
•SuperDrive 8x (DVD±R DL/DVD±RW/CD-RW)
•MacBook Pro 15-inch Hi-Res Antiglare Widescreen Display
•Backlit Keyboard (British) & User's Guide (English)
•Accessory Kit

Software

•iLife '11
•OS X Mountain Lion

I kept my One to One policy from when I bought instore yesterday, but decided against buying the £60 extended Apple Care Tech Support Line. I see they now have some apps available as upgrade options - Page/Number etc. I didnt buy them, figured the free £70 itunes voucher can take care of that if I need them later.

Thanks for all the help and advice you have all given me :thumb:


----------



## DW58

If it's quoting that long they probably haven't got it in stock and it'll be comeing direct from the land which gobbles up all the Olympic medals. If it comes to you direct by UPS/FedEx you may be able to see where it was shipped from.


----------



## m1pui

DW58 said:


> Clearly it's dependent on where you live - we only have three Apple Stores in Scotland, two in and around Glasgow plus Aberdeen. IMO Apple have a slightly odd way of distributing their stores - for example why have two in/around Glasgow yet none in Edinburgh? I'm sure there are parts of England well away from an Apple Store as we are and certainly I'm never going to be any closer unless I were to move closer to an Apple Store.


They certainly do. I live in Sunderland but in our region we have 2. One in the Metrocentre, Gateshead and a second in Eldon Square, Newcastle. The drive between the 2 stores is less than 5 miles according to Google, as the crow flies, I'd probably say it was more like 3-4 miles between them.

The next nearest one is probably Manchester (I don't think there's one in Leeds)



LeadFarmer said:


> Just ordered the following non-retina MacBook from the Apple Online Store, for delivery 10th - 14th August. I wonder if it will come sooner?....


Like I said in my earlier post, I wouldn't hold your breath!


----------



## Bero

^like downtown Houston - two shops with less than a mile between them. The new one opened the day the new iPad came out..........felt like a proper geek queuing for it...but needed to get it that day and before my course started.


----------



## Buck

LeadFarmer said:


> Just ordered the following non-retina MacBook from the Apple Online Store, for delivery 10th - 14th August. I wonder if it will come sooner?....
> 
> •2.3GHz Quad-core Intel Core i7, Turbo Boost up to 3.3GHz
> •4GB 1600MHz DDR3 SDRAM - 2x2GB
> •500GB Serial ATA Drive @ 5400 rpm
> •SuperDrive 8x (DVD±R DL/DVD±RW/CD-RW)
> •MacBook Pro 15-inch Hi-Res Antiglare Widescreen Display
> •Backlit Keyboard (British) & User's Guide (English)
> •Accessory Kit
> 
> Software
> 
> •iLife '11
> •OS X Mountain Lion
> 
> I kept my One to One policy from when I bought instore yesterday, but decided against buying the £60 extended Apple Care Tech Support Line. I see they now have some apps available as upgrade options - Page/Number etc. I didnt buy them, figured the free £70 itunes voucher can take care of that if I need them later.
> 
> Thanks for all the help and advice you have all given me :thumb:


that's anice spec Steve

If I was upgrading my current MBP that'd be near identical to how I'd spec it.

Have you ordered your upgraded RAM from Crucial so you have it when the MBP arrives? - that'll make a big difference to the processing speed


----------



## Dizzle77

LeadFarmer said:


> Just ordered the following non-retina MacBook from the Apple Online Store, for delivery 10th - 14th August. I wonder if it will come sooner?....


In my experience, Apple are normally spot on with their delivery estimates. I ordered my MacBook Air and an Airport Extreme last Wed 25th July. The estimated delivery was Aug 2-6 and I received them yesterday. It would have been quicker, but they needed to merge the Airport Extreme and Voucher with the order before delivery. I've got a feeling your order will be similar as you ordered the Accessory Kit.

Once it has been shipped, you can check the initial tracking by using this site http://expo.expeditors.com/expo

Enter the 10 digit number into the search box and you can keep track of shipment. My digit started with the number '8'. After leaving China, mine took about 2 days before it got to the UK.

Once the order has left their merging facility in UK, you will then get another tracking number. Mine was for UPS. Once shipped, I received the order the following day 

Now just need to decide what to spend this voucher on......


----------



## LeadFarmer

Dizzle77 said:


> I've got a feeling your order will be similar as you ordered the Accessory Kit.


I dont even know what the accessory kit is, I didnt select it, it just appeard on the order confirmation.

I reckon the first thing I will have to learn is how to delete brosing history


----------



## LeadFarmer

Buck said:


> Have you ordered your upgraded RAM from Crucial so you have it when the MBP arrives? - that'll make a big difference to the processing speed


No I havent, do you think I should? Is it just a matter of opening the back of the mac and shoving it in? According to Crucial they suggest the following upgrades for my model...

http://www.crucial.com/uk/store/lis... 2.3GHz Intel Core i7 (15-inch DDR3) Mid-2012


----------



## Buck

LeadFarmer said:


> No I havent, do you think I should? Is it just a matter of opening the back of the mac and shoving it in? According to Crucial they suggest the following upgrades for my model...
> 
> http://www.crucial.com/uk/store/lis... 2.3GHz Intel Core i7 (15-inch DDR3) Mid-2012


Steve - for the cost (I know it's another £120 but compared to Apple's prices that is v.cheap!), I definitely would - otherwise your processor is going to be limited by the amount of data you can move through the 4GB RAM. It may not be a problem but if you are doing work in iMovie or any photo apps then these tend to be memory hungry and do work more efficiently with increased RAM.

Moving from 4GB to 16GB will be a great step jump in performance.

It is the cheapest/best value upgrade for the Mac.

Mine was really easy - two screws; lift off flap; remove old memory and add in the new.


----------



## LeadFarmer

Yes I do intend to use iMovie, so I guess i ought to upgrade my RAM. Out comes the credit card again... (dont tell the wife! )

I may have misunderstood this, but whilst Crucials website suggests for my _*'mid 2012 15" MacBook i7' *_I can upgrade the RAM to 16GB (2 x 8GB), the guide below seems to suggest I can only install 8GB (2 x 4GB)?

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1270


----------



## DW58

For the model of MBP that LeadFarmer has ordered, it's ten small Phillips screws to remove the back and then hinge up the memory in two units to replace. Seeing those prices I'm toying with upgrading mine from 8Gb -> 16Gb.

What's the feeling on Crucial memory - good quality, reliable?


----------



## DW58

LeadFarmer said:


> Yes I do intend to use iMovie, so I guess i ought to upgrade my RAM. Out comes the credit card again... (dont tell the wife! )
> 
> I may have misunderstood this, but whilst Crucials website suggests for my _*'mid 2012 15" MacBook i7' *_I can upgrade the RAM to 16GB (2 x 8GB), the guide below seems to suggest I can only install 8GB (2 x 4GB)?
> 
> http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1270


Apple say 8Gb because it's the largest amount they offer for that model, but the 2.3Ghz i7 supports 16Gb, i.e. 2x 8Gb.


----------



## m1pui

DW58 said:


> For the model of MBP that LeadFarmer has ordered, it's ten small Phillips screws to remove the back and then hinge up the memory in two units to replace. Seeing those prices I'm toying with upgrading mine from 8Gb -> 16Gb.
> 
> What's the feeling on Crucial memory - good quality, reliable?


Had it in my iBook, MacBook & now MacBook Pro and haven't had any failures or issues to date.

If I guess the the iBook was running their modules since about 2006 until I sold it at the beginning of this year that's 6 years, the MacBook is still with us and has been running them since end of 2007 and my current MBP was upgraded about 3 days after I got it in January this year.


----------



## Buck

LeadFarmer said:


> Yes I do intend to use iMovie, so I guess i ought to upgrade my RAM. Out comes the credit card again... (dont tell the wife! )


 :thumb:



LeadFarmer said:


> I may have misunderstood this, but whilst Crucials website suggests for my _*'mid 2012 15" MacBook i7' *_I can upgrade the RAM to 16GB (2 x 8GB), the guide below seems to suggest I can only install 8GB (2 x 4GB)?





DW58 said:


> Apple say 8Gb because it's the largest amount they offer for that model, but the 2.3Ghz i7 supports 16Gb, i.e. 2x 8Gb.


Agreed - Crucial's configurator is accurate and IIRC if you order through that they guarantee it will work or a full refund (That's how I bought my SSD so no risk)



DW58 said:


> What's the feeling on Crucial memory - good quality, reliable?


I've never heard a bad word about Crucial - always comes across as reliable / good performance etc.



m1pui said:


> Had it in my iBook, MacBook & now MacBook Pro and haven't had any failures or issues to date.


:thumb: Another endorsement


----------



## DW58

Thanks Buck - as I'm looking to put an SSD into my MBP as well as 16Gb RAM, I may go for a package from Crucial, I had been looking at the Samsung SSDs, but Crucial have a good rep.


----------



## m1pui

DW58 said:


> Thanks Buck - as I'm looking to put an SSD into my MBP as well as 16Gb RAM, I may go for a package from Crucial, I had been looking at the Samsung SSDs, but Crucial have a good rep.


I have no really need, but I am sorely tempted to do an SSD upgrade and move the current HD into the superdrive bay :wall:


----------



## DW58

m1pui said:


> I have no really need, but I am sorely tempted to do an SSD upgrade and move the current HD into the superdrive bay :wall:


That's my plan - just need to decide which SSD and whether to go for the MCE Optibay set-up or one of the various clones. I also want the external housing for my Superdrive.


----------



## m1pui

TBF, just looking on Crucial and the prices have come way down since I was looking earlier in the year. It's looking even more tempting now :lol: if I move my 750GB HD over I could easily get away with just the 128GB one :wall:


----------



## DW58

I'm undecided whether to install a 120/128Gb or 240/256Gb SSD. I know the smaller will do fine, but I'm toying with also putting the like of LightRoom catalogues etc. on the SSD for speed.


----------



## LeadFarmer

Just had a 'withheld number' phone call from a foreign guy at Apple regarding my order. They wanted to confirm my name, address and whether I'd ordered from Apple Online before!

The MacBook had been ordered under my brothers name who is a University employee and qualifies for education discount (_because the mac is for him, not me_). I told them that my brother wanted it delivered to my address as hes not at home often, and he wanted me to pay using my 5% cashback credit card to get further discount. They asked me to confirm his name but didnt ask any questions about his employment status.

Is it normal for them to phone to check details?


----------



## woodybeefcake

LeadFarmer said:


> Just had a 'withheld number' phone call from a foreign guy at Apple regarding my order. They wanted to confirm my name, address and whether I'd ordered from Apple Online before!
> 
> The MacBook had been ordered under my brothers name who is a University employee and qualifies for education discount (_because the mac is for him, not me_). I told them that my brother wanted it delivered to my address as hes not at home often, and he wanted me to pay using my 5% cashback credit card to get further discount. They asked me to confirm his name but didnt ask any questions about his employment status.
> 
> Is it normal for them to phone to check details?


Hmm what did you tell them? I had a rite row with my credit card company after they called me on a whitheld number and started asking me security details. I wouldn't give them any and they kept syaing "well we can't help you with your problem". I just said "well I don't have one you called me". After making the person on the phone get so angry that they were practically shouting at me, I hung up and called the company back. They confirmed that it was one of their employee's. But hey, it might not have been. There was a member on here who had fraud recently (Vicky453 I think?) who had a problem with someone stealing her identity and attempting to hack her bank. So be very careful!

Saying that if you are paying with a CC, at least you should be covered if teh worst happens!


----------



## LeadFarmer

They didnt ask for any financial details, just to confirm name & address.


----------



## DW58

Yes - we had the third degree, think yourself lucky. I had to e-mail them copies of my son's Uni details, course confirmation letter etc., even though we were already on file having got education discount in store. Don't worry, once your account profile is set up, you shouldn't have any more grief. 

BTW, just as a matter of interest, upgrading RAM, HDD, installing an SSD etc. doesn't affect your Applecare warranty as these items are considered as "User-replaceable" by Apple which is excellent, as with some computer companies you can void your warranty as soon as you remove the bottom/back plate.


----------



## DW58

woodybeefcake said:


> Hmm what did you tell them? I had a rite row with my credit card company after they called me on a whitheld number and started asking me security details. I wouldn't give them any and they kept syaing "well we can't help you with your problem". I just said "well I don't have one you called me". After making the person on the phone get so angry that they were practically shouting at me, I hung up and called the company back. They confirmed that it was one of their employee's. But hey, it might not have been. There was a member on here who had fraud recently (Vicky453 I think?) who had a problem with someone stealing her identity and attempting to hack her bank. So be very careful!
> 
> Saying that if you are paying with a CC, at least you should be covered if teh worst happens!


Well done - there's an Indian-based scammer outfit doing the rounds at present, they call up claiming to be from Microsoft. They called my Mother who despite being 78 was savvy enough to see right through them. They ask for personal details and then usernames and passwords and want to access your PC online!


----------



## LeadFarmer

Great, hope I dont get anymore phone calls. Im going to wait till ive received delivery and got it in my hands before i upgrade the RAM, but I will definately do the upgrade.

Im suprised they didnt ask about my brothers employment, I wonder if they rang because it was ordered in my brothers name, but paid for by me?

A few minutes after the phone call I received an email from Apple confirming my order.:thumb:


----------



## DW58

Mine's the same - in my son's name but paid for by me. They seem quite happy that I'm the point of contact. As long as someone qualifies correctly they're quite happy.

I justify it to myself because my son is studying Computer Science at Uni, and although the course is largely PC-based they do use Macs for photo/video editing so he does use it at home on occasion (with prior notice of course ).


----------



## LeadFarmer

DW58 said:


> Mine's the same - in my son's name but paid for by me. They seem quite happy that I'm the point of contact. As long as someone qualifies correctly they're quite happy.
> 
> I justify it to myself because my son is studying Computer Science at Uni, and although the course is largely PC-based they do use Macs for photo/video editing so he does use it at home on occasion (with prior notice of course ).


Its very kind of your son to let you look after his Mac


----------



## woodybeefcake

So what you guys upragrading to? I just went for the 13.3" with 4GB 500GB 2.3 (or 2.5 can't remember just now). That should be enouh for what I need it for?


----------



## DW58

Isn't it - just as well, he costs me enough plus I have to finance that heathen thing on his desk


----------



## DW58

woodybeefcake said:


> So what you guys upragrading to? I just went for the 13.3" with 4GB 500GB 2.3 (or 2.5 can't remember just now). That should be enouh for what I need it for?


I'm just upgrading mine internally to 16Gb plus SSD (either 120/128Gb or 240/356Gb). It's a 2011 2.3Ghz i7/750Gb/8Gb/Hi-Res & Anti-glare (1680x1050). I've no plans to upgrade my MBP, it'll do me for a few years.


----------



## m1pui

I'm putting together my SSD basket in between customers :lol: my willpower is so low!

I'm thinking I might just get the SuperDrive caddies from macupgrades.co.uk. Never used them before but I know they've been around for a good few years. Its a bit cheaper than importing from the US and no chance of customs fees


----------



## Buck

Take a look on eBay there is a seller called justopeshop - he sells the caddys as well as the xternal cases for the SuperDrive. Cheap and from my experience good.


----------



## DW58

I've had a look at the one Buck recommends and have looked at a few others e.g. MCE Optibay - there's quite a variation on price. Really undecided which at present - I'll have to have a look at the macupgrades.co.uk one.


----------



## m1pui

Yeah. I fancied the MCE one after seeing it recommended on here, but once I added the bits and express shipping it was gonna be about $130 before adding any possible duties on :-s


----------



## DW58

It's available from a German supplier, but at a price (€114) - I'm not sure if any of the listed UK suppliers have them in stock.


----------



## m1pui

Oooh thanks. Will have to look a bit more thoroughly when we quieten off a bit more.

The only thing is they all look much of the same though so it's a bit confusing trying to find a balance or stand out one.


----------



## DW58

Besides the German supplier, you can order via a British supplier at £82 incl. delivery from the US, so you're fairly likely to get caught for another £20 in import costs. If you want the genuine MCE gear, I'm guessing €114 (£90.24). The reason I fancy the MCE Optibay is that their external encloseure for the Superdrive looks strongest and the closest to the MBP's unibody finish - I'm a bit OCD about things like that.


----------



## PugIain

DW58 said:


> Well done - there's an Indian-based scammer outfit doing the rounds at present, they call up claiming to be from Microsoft. They called my Mother who despite being 78 was savvy enough to see right through them. They ask for personal details and then usernames and passwords and want to access your PC online!


I kept one of these robbing gits on the phone for about 20 minutes the other day.
He kept saying do this, do that.
Yes yes yes.
He said you should see a box with lots of white text.
So I said no,He said why not, I said I don't have the internet.
You don't have the internet? No.
So he slammed the phone down.


----------



## DW58

I hate those robbing barstewards - I was so relieved my Mum didn't fall for their scamming tactics.


----------



## Hercs74

When they rang me they said my ISP had contacted them... 

I asked who my ISP was and what the problem is with my Microsoft equipment...!!!

They guessed my ISP wrong and slammed the phone down when I said I didn't own any Microsoft kit...!!!!

Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m1pui

Well I've just ordered the MCE :lol: £84 shipped via FedEx Priority so should be with me in 1-3 business days. Works put the same price ordering it from a UK reseller that orders it direct from MCE anyways, so just gonna gamble on the customs charges.


----------



## DW58

Let us know how that goes, may well follow your example.

Have you decided which SSD you will buy/install?


----------



## m1pui

Most likely a Crucial M4, undecided about 128 or 256 yet though. Was looking at my applications folder last night and it's only about 17GB so really don't think I need to go the whole hog. Plus £80ish quid sounds a lot more enticing than £160ish for the drive 

My home folder is about 260GB, which I could easily trim down a lot by moving my photo's to an external and getting rid of duplicate/backups of RAW's I make during editing then forget to delete.

My options I guess are
1) 128Gb & OS/Apps only with home folder in the SuperDrive
2) 256Gb OS/Apps/trimmed home folder & perhaps put my iTunes/Movies on an external and leave my SuperDrive intact.

I think (1) is most likely as my whinge with (2) is that my old laptop only had 150GB so my photos & iTunes were always on an external and I always felt it was a PITA. 750GB with my current one was a bit like a revelation 

EDIT: One of the reasons the macupgrades one looked more enticing, other than price, was because it appears the the external SuperDrive is powered/ran by a single USB. I read a few sites and a couple of people mentioned that the MCE one uses 2 USB ports when using the drive, one for power and one for data transfer.


----------



## sirkuk

Does anyone have any CAD experience with Macs? Namely the likes of SolidWorks. I imagine I'd have to dual boot it with Windows but may be looking for a new machine in the not so distant future as I have plans of going self employed. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## DW58

As an alternative to dual-boot you could use Parallels or VM Fusion and operate Windows within a window on your Mac Desktop. I do this using Parellels, works well, although I'm advised that VM Fusion may be the better alternative.


----------



## sirkuk

DW58 said:


> As an alternative to dual-boot you could use Parallels or VM Fusion and operate Windows within a window on your Mac Desktop. I do this using Parellels, works well, although I'm advised that VM Fusion may be the better alternative.


I think CAD software would bog down a virtual machine. Not particularly a fan of VMs so would be quite happy with dual boot. I take it it's the same as Linux... Mac can see Windows partitions but Windows can't see Mac partitions?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## DW58

sirkuk said:


> I think CAD software would bog down a virtual machine. Not particularly a fan of VMs so would be quite happy with dual boot. I take it it's the same as Linux... Mac can see Windows partitions but Windows can't see Mac partitions?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


You could well be right, it's not something I have any experience of. I use my virtual machine with Win 7-64 mainly to run mapping software packages not available on the Mac Platform, along with some obscure photo apps.

I had to upgrade to Parallels 7 to work with OS-X 10.8, and I've noticed it runs much better than Parallels 6 under OS-X 10.7.


----------



## LeadFarmer

This question will show you how little i know about MacBooks. Am I right in thinking...

OS-X stands for Operating System?
OS-X 10.8 refers to the latest Mountain Lion operating system?
Safari 6 is the latest version of Safari, courtesy of Mountain Lion?

Coming from years of using Windows PCs, this is a whole new language for me.


----------



## sirkuk

LeadFarmer said:


> This question will show you how little i know about MacBooks. Am I right in thinking...
> 
> OS-X stands for Operating System?
> OS-X 10.8 refers to the latest Mountain Lion operating system?
> Safari 6 is the latest version of Safari, courtesy of Mountain Lion?
> 
> Coming from years of using Windows PCs, this is a whole new language for me.


OS stands for operating system. OS-X has somehow happened to stand for the Mac operating system.

I believe 10.8 is Mountain Lion. Don't know about Safari not being a current Mac user.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## DW58

LeadFarmer said:


> This question will show you how little i know about MacBooks. Am I right in thinking...
> 
> OS-X stands for Operating System?
> OS-X 10.8 refers to the latest Mountain Lion operating system?
> Safari 6 is the latest version of Safari, courtesy of Mountain Lion?
> 
> Coming from years of using Windows PCs, this is a whole new language for me.


Basically Yes - why OS-X and not just OS I don't know.


----------



## LeadFarmer

Im learning, slowly


----------



## Ric

DW58 said:


> Basically Yes - why OS-X and not just OS I don't know.


Because its the 10th version of the OS.. OSX (Roman numeral for 10)

IE *10*.8


----------



## DW58

:wall: Duh, I can be so dim sometimes, why didn't I think of that? :lol:

Never mind Leadfarmer, in a couple of months you'll have forgotten about PCs and all you'll think of is how good your Mac is


----------



## DW58

Browsing for man-toys got the better of me this morning ... ... ...

Just ordered the following for my MBP:


2x Crucial 8Gb RAM DD3 1333 SODIMM = 16Gb
Intel 520 Srs. 2.5" 240Gb 6Gb/s SSD - Read 550 Mb/s, write 520 Mb/s SATA III
OWC Data Doubler
OWC external Superdrive housing
Now to pluck up courage to install the SSD.


----------



## m1pui

My SSD arrived this morning :lol: Ordered a Crucial M4, only 128GB, from Amazon late on Saturday night so am very impressed at their delivery promptness. Just waiting for the MCE bits to come now


----------



## DW58

I decided against MCE, got the OCW Data Doubler and Superdrive Enclosure for £59 from Amazon. A friend of mine has both and is delighted with them. I'm expecting my SSD tomorrow, OWC bits and Crucial memory on Wednesday. 

The memory will be going straight in, I'll probably wait to the weekend for the SSD etc. - how are you planning on setting yours up in terms of OS X installation etc., I'm a tad unsure as yet.


----------



## m1pui

That's a bit of a bargain, I didn't do enough (any if I'm honest) on the drive converters to made an "informed" decision :lol:


----------



## DW58

I was dead set on MCE until I spoke to my pal in Japan - he's a Yank working there - he's delighted with his. I didn't exactly buy a cheap SSD though, Amazon were OOS on the Samsung one I was going for.


----------



## m1pui

Yeah, I noticed the price of your SSD :doublesho: I just tried to work out a balance of what I fancied spending considering it's just being done as a flight of fancy rather than something out of necessity.

Also it sort of gives me a reason to have a spring clean and organise of my apps and files. I might get hold of Adobe Organiser and sort all of my photo's out.


----------



## DW58

Yes, I need to do likewise, my HDD needs a serious dung out - that'll help me sort out my Thunderbolt RAID drive as well.

I'm planning on putting the like of my Lightroom Catalogues etc. on the SSD to speed up the whole process. I ought to be able to get all of my apps onto the SSD with ease.


----------



## Dizzle77

Loving SSD. Been using my new MacBook Air with 256gb SSD and it's amazingly quick. Boots into Mountain Lion in 12secs. My C2D Macbook Pro took about 50secs to get into Lion


----------



## DW58

Yes, I'm looking forward to getting mine up and running.

Expecting the SSD and enclosure etc. tomorrow and RAM upgrade on Wednesday.


----------



## m1pui

Other than my paypal payment confirmation, I've not received anything from MCE, which is a bit disappointing. Granted it was Saturday when I ordered them, but I thought I'd have gotten some sort of order confirmation auto-email directly from them


----------



## LeadFarmer

Got an Email from Apple today stating my macbook has been despatched, due to be delivered on 13th Aug:thumb:


----------



## DW58

That's pretty quick - next Monday?


----------



## Buck

LeadFarmer said:


> This question will show you how little i know about MacBooks. Am I right in thinking...
> 
> OS-X stands for Operating System?
> OS-X 10.8 refers to the latest Mountain Lion operating system?
> Safari 6 is the latest version of Safari, courtesy of Mountain Lion?
> 
> Coming from years of using Windows PCs, this is a whole new language for me.


Mac's OS is version 10 and each release is as follows:-

10.0 - Cheetah
10.1 - Puma
10.2 - Jaguar
10.3 - Panther
10.4 - Tiger
10.5 - Leopard
10.6 - Snow Leopard
10.7 - Lion
10.8 - Mountain Lion


----------



## Buck

LeadFarmer said:


> Got an Email from Apple today stating my macbook has been despatched, due to be delivered on 13th Aug:thumb:


Yay

T-7


----------



## LeadFarmer

Buck said:


> Mac's OS is version 10 and each release is as follows:-
> 
> 10.0 - Cheetah
> 10.1 - Puma
> 10.2 - Jaguar
> 10.3 - Panther
> 10.4 - Tiger
> 10.5 - Leopard
> 10.6 - Snow Leopard
> 10.7 - Lion
> 10.8 - Mountain Lion


Thats interesting to know, thanks.


----------



## DW58

They're going to run out of pussycats shortly


----------



## m1pui

Lol, in theory they've only got one more to go before they can move onto a new animal/os


----------



## DW58

I've got it

OS X 11._x_

11.0 British Bulldog
11.1 Jack Russell
11.2 Yorkshire Terrier
11.3 ****er Spaniel
11.4 Flatcoat Retriever
11.5 Boxer
11.6 Highand White Terrier
11.7 Staffordshire Bull Terrier
11.8 Springer Spaniel
11.9 English Setter


----------



## DW58

My SSD just arrived, hoping for the OWC Data Doubler and Enclosure later on. RAM tomorrow with luck, but no notification from Crucial so far.

[edit]

Crucial is marked as "Ready to ship" so hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## LeadFarmer

LeadFarmer said:


> Got an Email from Apple today stating my macbook has been despatched, due to be delivered on 13th Aug:thumb:


Another email today stating it has been dispatched by Royal Mail and will be with me in a few days Am I right in thinking Apple dispatch them to a Royal Mail, who then deliver it directly?


----------



## Buck

Royal Mail do offer a bespoke courier service for some of the big companies (similar to DHL etc) so you may be getting a knock on the door in the next day or two "_sign here please..._"

 : D


----------



## DW58

That's interesting, all of my Apple deliveries have been via UPS.


----------



## Dizzle77

Yeah all my past purchases and most recent have also been via UPS. I have heard that Apple do sometimes use other couriers though. 


Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DW58

I bit peed off here - my OWC Data Doubler and Superdrive enclosure sent via Citylink didn't show today, now the most reliable of couriers. Hopefully tomorrow, plus my Crucial 16Gb RAM upgrade is scheduled for delivery by RMSD.

Forked out for Amazon Prime a couple of months back, it's clearly not all it's cracked up to be. My last two purchases have not arrived on schedule despite guaranteed next-day delivery.


----------



## m1pui

I was almost right, there was a hiccup in the ordering system when I ordered my MCE kit. Paypal's payment went through, but the e-order through MCE didn't go through so I had to email them with name, address, items ordered and the shipping option I chose  

Hopefully I'll should have my tracking details before the end of their business day


----------



## DW58

Fingers crossed.


----------



## Buck

Hope the upgrade gear arrives soon - I know the itchy finger feeling!


----------



## Miglior

I ordered a MacBook air for when I'm out and about the other day

It's a 13.3 full spec one, looking forward to it

I've already got a 27" iMac i7 full maxed out which I might get rid of, I may miss the brute power of that though!!


----------



## Buck

27" iMacs are beasts but only suit if you don't need mobility. 

13" will be a dream to use. :thumb:


----------



## Miglior

Can't wait for it! I've used one quite a bit and couldn't resist the urge to buy one once the 2012 model was realised a few weeks ago


----------



## Dizzle77

My last two macs have been 15" laptops, but got a 13" Air last week and love it! I thought the screen would be too small, but it's certainly not for what I'm using it for.

It's light, portable, runs a lot cooler than my Macbook pro did and battery life is awesome :thimb:


----------



## DW58

I've just upgraded my MBP from 8Gb to 16Gb - the installation was a doddle, can't say the same for the ridiculously tiny screws to get the back off of the Unibody case.

_Caveat:_ If you have the MBP upsides down with the hinge facing you, the three screws on the left hand side of the near-edge are 13mm long, whilst the other seven are only 3mm. These require a #00 Phillips screwdriver. I suggest taking a piece of cardboard with ten small holes to correspond to the screw positions, and put each screw in the correct hole as you take it out, and thus they can go back in the correct hole.


----------



## LeadFarmer

DW58 said:


> I've just upgraded my MBP from 8Gb to 16Gb - the installation was a doddle, can't say the same for the ridiculously tiny screws to get the back off of the Unibody case.
> 
> _Caveat:_ If you have the MBP upsides down with the hinge facing you, the three screws on the left hand side of the near-edge are 13mm long, whilst the other seven are only 3mm. These require a #00 Phillips screwdriver. I suggest taking a piece of cardboard with ten small holes to correspond to the screw positions, and put each screw in the correct hole as you take it out, and thus they can go back in the correct hole.


Thats a useful tip regarding the cardboard:thumb:. I did the same when dismantling my PS3 when repairing it. I also did the same when removing the dashboard of my Land Rover Defender:thumb:

As soon as my MBP arrives I will be ordering the 16gb from Crucial and swappping it over. Im putting you on standby for when it goes wrong


----------



## buckas

http://www.ifixit.com/Device/MacBook_Pro


----------



## DW58

buckas said:


> http://www.ifixit.com/Device/MacBook_Pro


I used that in my iPad 2 as I worked, I'll be using the same site for installing my SSD in the next day or two - very useful.


----------



## DW58

LeadFarmer said:


> Thats a useful tip regarding the cardboard:thumb:. I did the same when dismantling my PS3 when repairing it. I also did the same when removing the dashboard of my Land Rover Defender:thumb:
> 
> As soon as my MBP arrives I will be ordering the 16gb from Crucial and swappping it over. Im putting you on standby for when it goes wrong


If I can offer help in any way, just yell :thumb:


----------



## Dizzle77

Yeah I was just about to suggest ifixit. They also have a free IOS app


----------



## Dizzle77

DW58 - i'll be expecting a full report on my desk the morning after you install the SSD, enclosure etc 

Nah I am just curious. This is something I was considering doing before I sold my MBP.


----------



## DW58

I'm still researching it, not 100% up to speed yet plus my OWC Data Doubler & Optical Drive Encosure are still in a van supposedly "out for delivery".


----------



## Dizzle77

Hopefully you'll get The Knock soon enough. Just be happy it's not HDNL delivering it. Stuff tends to mysteriously 'go missing' with them. 

The last time we expected something from them after xmas they said my address didnt exist. somehow they managed to deliver it the following day though


----------



## DW58

I had a nightmare with HDNL back in April - they managed to loose a set of suitcases from Amazon, and then three consecutive relacement sets - utter farce.

This is DPD, however the subcontract as is the norm here in darkest nothern Jockistan. Only UPS and FedEx deliver direct here which is a bummer as it autmatically factors in an extra day. Hence I prefer UPS/FedEx/Royal Mail. We also get hit with premium fees despite not being in the Highlands.

I'm not elligible for _Polished Bliss_ free delivery despite being only 55 miles from them and close to the same trunk road as them - Reason, the carriers classifiy us as "Highlands and Islands" - oddly Lands End and northern Ireland qualify.

Courier companies make my blood boil.


----------



## DW58

More than a tad pissed off - my OWC Data Doubler and Superdrive Enclosure have been shoing as "Out for delivery" all day and the driver/van haven't been near me - I'll be rattling DPD's sub-contravtor's cage tomorrow morning.


----------



## m1pui

Well my MCE parcel arrived in Stanstead at 6.30pm so it will/should be with me tomorrow. 

I'm hoping they do the UPS thing where they bring the parcel and ask for any duty payments on delivery as opposed to the stupid DHL one of sending you a letter and making you pay before they'll try to deliver it :wall:


----------



## Dizzle77

DW58 said:


> More than a tad pissed off - my OWC Data Doubler and Superdrive Enclosure have been shoing as "Out for delivery" all day and the driver/van haven't been near me - I'll be rattling DPD's sub-contravtor's cage tomorrow morning.


Nightmare mate. I'd be well vexed too. 
Hope you get it sorted soon. Sounds like hassle sometimes trying to get parcels delivered to your place

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DW58

It's a real pain - we're not off the beaten track by any means, only half a mile off of the main Aberdeen/Inverness trunk road (A96). The problem is that most of the main carrier companies don't go further than Aberdeen or Inverness and sub-contract beyond that. As a result this adds at least 24 hours to any delivery. My parcel arrived in Inverness yesterday lunchtime and to our local depot around 08:00 today, yet some jobsworth hasn't delivered it despite having it on his van (as verified by the tracking data) - not impressed.


----------



## DW58

My OWC Data Doubler and Superdrive Enclosure finally showed up - pretty poor show by the carriers.

Most impressed at the qulaity of the product. Not only is the Data Doubler very well made, but it comes with what looks to be a most excellent clour manual, four screwdrivers and a Spudger - superb value.


----------



## DW58

As a follow-on from above - it seems DPD as with most carriers are unable to deliver from one end of the UK to another, yet I've just received a package from Phoenix Arizona to me in 38 hours via FedEx. Arrived Stanstead at 06:00 this morning, with me in NE Scotland @ 14:30 this afternoon.


----------



## m1pui

My MCE package arrived just before 3pm and no customs charges  woo hoo. Haven't examined it properly yet but it looks canny so far.


----------



## wayne_w

You bad, bad people....
Today I convinced my niece to help me with her uni discount to order a Macbook Air 13" upgraded to 8gig of ram..
It's to tweak my pictures while on holiday dear....
I'm just too easily influenced..:thumb:


----------



## DW58

m1pui said:


> My MCE package arrived just before 3pm and no customs charges  woo hoo. Haven't examined it properly yet but it looks canny so far.


Excellent - maybe we can compare notes on installation?



wayne_w said:


> You bad, bad people....
> Today I convinced my niece to help me with her uni discount to order a Macbook Air 13" upgraded to 8gig of ram..
> It's to tweak my pictures while on holiday dear....
> I'm just too easily influenced..:thumb:


Way to go :thumb:


----------



## m1pui

I'll try and get some photos and maybe document it a little, but I'm not promising as I've a tendency to get carried away and forget to do it :lol:


----------



## DW58

I'm a tad unsure about the post-instal side of things. I'm quite happy how to install the SSD/Optibay etc., that's well covered, it's what to do after that I'm not 100% about.


----------



## m1pui

In a nutshell, before you remove/install any hardware;
- Do a full time machine backup* (either to original HD or an external)
- Download whatever OS version you're using and create a bootable USB drive
- Do the hardware swapping
- Boot/install iOS to ssd
- Install apps (either reinstall or restore from the time machine backup)

* - I'm considering probably moving all of my personal/home folder to an external drive for now so that my time machine backup is just the OS & apps. I'm not sure as of yet if you can just restore only the apps from a time machine backup or if it has to be apps & personal files/settings.


----------



## DW58

m1pui said:


> In a nutshell, before you remove/install any hardware;
> - Do a full time machine backup* (either to original HD or an external)
> - Download whatever OS version you're using and create a bootable USB drive
> - Do the hardware swapping
> - Boot/install iOS to ssd
> - Install apps (either reinstall or restore from the time machine backup)
> 
> * - I'm considering probably moving all of my personal/home folder to an external drive for now so that my time machine backup is just the OS & apps. I'm not sure as of yet if you can just restore only the apps from a time machine backup or if it has to be apps & personal files/settings.


OK:

Done Time Machine back-up to my WD 4Tb Raid drive
Downloaded OS X 10.8, made USB Boot drive
So ready for hardware swap.

Presumably once I've got OS X onto the SSD and told the system that it's now the startup disk, I need to set-up the like of mail, iCloud and such from scratch on the new drive.

I plan eventually to re-format the HDD and then re-load my Apps./data onto it for a clean start. I'm intending to put things like my LightRoom catalogues etc. on the SSD for speed of loading etc.


----------



## m1pui

DW58 said:


> Presumably once I've got OS X onto the SSD and told the system that it's now the startup disk, I need to set-up the like of mail, iCloud and such from scratch on the new drive.
> 
> I plan eventually to re-format the HDD and then re-load my Apps./data onto it for a clean start. I'm intending to put things like my LightRoom catalogues etc. on the SSD for speed of loading etc.


Pretty much yes, if you do a clean install it will be like you've bought a new MacBook (ie. ask for your iCloud/iTunes account & password, WiFi, password, etc). Then you'll either use your mail as default or set it up how you like it.

I'm just throwing all my stuff on an external drive as we speak. Currently just dragging my personal files to a "Backup" folder and also/maybe going to do a Time Machine backup if I have time. The issue I've got is my iTunes folder is 250GB so is looking like it's going to take a couple of hours to back that up alone :lol:

I'm thinking I might just install all my apps from scratch when I do this.Most are bought through iTunes or I have been downloaded so I don't have any CD's really, just a lot of executable files, so I might as well just do it clean from the start I think.


----------



## DW58

I'll have a go tomorrow.


----------



## m1pui

If I can I'll have a go today but it will be most likely tomorrow unless we're quiet at work tonight. I'm just downloading ML from the app store too so will/should be all prepared at least by this afternoon


----------



## DW58

I made a bootable USB-stick for ML the day it came out knowing I'd need it. I'm going to spend this afternoon backing up data files to an external 500Gb Firewire 800 HDD (independent of my Thunderbolt Raid back-ups) so I can do a clean format of the internal 750Gb HDD once I've got the SSD up and running and then I'll set things up how I want them. Hoping I can export my Lightroom 4 Catalogues from HDD and then import them to the SSD. 

Should be able to get ML and all of my apps plus crucial data files onto the 240Gb SSD with relative ease leaving loads of room on the HDD.

Just as a matter of interest, can Time Machine work with back-ups for more than one drive, i.e. SSD & HDD?


----------



## m1pui

According to this then yep  I've never used Time Machine though so I can't confirm.
https://discussions.apple.com/thread/3806028?start=0&tstart=0

Also, I'm going to start a separate thread for the SSD malarky as we seem to be taking LeadFarmer's thread way off topic lol. I shall return with a link


----------



## m1pui

m1pui said:


> According to this then yep  I've never used Time Machine though so I can't confirm.
> https://discussions.apple.com/thread/3806028?start=0&tstart=0
> 
> Also, I'm going to start a separate thread for the SSD malarky as we seem to be taking LeadFarmer's thread way off topic lol. I shall return with a link


Started here now
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=3642466#post3642466 :thumb:


----------



## LeadFarmer

No worries, all my initial questions have been answered :thumb:


----------



## LeadFarmer

My MacBook arrived today, 2 days earlier than expected thanks to Royal Mail:thumb: In fact im typing on it now


----------



## DW58

Fantastic - excellent news. 

Are you pleased, or is that a daft question?


----------



## LeadFarmer

Very pleased. in fact unbeknown to me it was delivered whilst I was at work, and when I got home the wife had wrapped it up with a 'Congratulations on your new baby' card

But im so used to Windows PC's that I'm already compiling a list of very basic questions

1) How do I set web pages to automatically fit the screen? Ive sussed the two finger double tap, but is there a way to have them fit the screen automatically so I dont have blank borders at either side?

2) Is there a 'delete' button for deleting text to the right of the cursor?

3) How can I get Bookmarks to appear down the side of the web page so I can quickly navigate between pages?

4) Is there a way to set a 'Home Page' when browsing Safari?

And im already missing the _right click > copy/paste_!!

Perhaps I should start a new thread for beginners questions as Im likely to have loads. Guess I should book myself onto an Apple workshop!


----------



## Rob_Quads

1) Not sure this is possible. Think its just down to the resolution of the screen being higher than the sites are designed for. Have the same problem on PCs well.

2) fn + backspace


Right click copy/paste is there. Depends on the touchpad setup but its normally 2 finger click will bring up the 'normal' right button menu


----------



## DW58

LeadFarmer said:


> Very pleased. in fact unbeknown to me it was delivered whilst I was at work, and when I got home the wife had wrapped it up with a 'Congratulations on your new baby' card
> 
> But im so used to Windows PC's that I'm already compiling a list of very basic questions
> 
> 1) How do I set web pages to automatically fit the screen? Ive sussed the two finger double tap, but is there a way to have them fit the screen automatically so I dont have blank borders at either side?
> 
> 2) Is there a 'delete' button for deleting text to the right of the cursor?
> 
> 3) How can I get Bookmarks to appear down the side of the web page so I can quickly navigate between pages?
> 
> 4) Is there a way to set a 'Home Page' when browsing Safari?
> 
> And im already missing the _right click > copy/paste_!!
> 
> Perhaps I should start a new thread for beginners questions as Im likely to have loads. Guess I should book myself onto an Apple workshop!


Try here. Quite a few of the things you're missing are actually there such as right click - Mac had right click long before Windows did.


----------



## Buck

LeadFarmer said:


> Very pleased. in fact unbeknown to me it was delivered whilst I was at work, and when I got home the wife had wrapped it up with a 'Congratulations on your new baby' card
> 
> But im so used to Windows PC's that I'm already compiling a list of very basic questions
> 
> 1) How do I set web pages to automatically fit the screen? Ive sussed the two finger double tap, but is there a way to have them fit the screen automatically so I dont have blank borders at either side?
> *clck the green circle in the top left corner of the safari window*
> 
> 2) Is there a 'delete' button for deleting text to the right of the cursor?
> *Sort of! Use the function key and back space*
> 
> 3) How can I get Bookmarks to appear down the side of the web page so I can quickly navigate between pages?
> *On the top bar click Safari then Options...*
> 4) Is there a way to set a 'Home Page' when browsing Safari?
> *you can set your Homepage or as I do, have multiple pages open on start up*
> 
> And im already missing the _right click > copy/paste_!!
> *System Preferences > Keyboard and Mouse > Trackpad and check the box next to "Tap trackpad with two fingers for secondary click." *
> 
> Perhaps I should start a new thread for beginners questions as Im likely to have loads. Guess I should book myself onto an Apple workshop!


As well as http://www.apple.com/support/mac101/ also look at www.mac101.com and http://www.apple.com/support/switch101/


----------



## Buck

PS. Forgot to say  it's arrived - enjoy


----------



## LeadFarmer

Thanks for the replies, Ill keep playing around with everything:thumb:

Loving the backlit keyboard and hi-res antiglare screen:thumb:


----------



## m1pui

I'd recommend checking out "cinch" on the app store. I always forget to mention it to people but it's probably one of my most useful and most utilised applications which I have installed

http://www.irradiatedsoftware.com/cinch/


----------



## DW58

m1pui said:


> In a nutshell, before you remove/install any hardware;
> - Do a full time machine backup* (either to original HD or an external)
> - Download whatever OS version you're using and create a bootable USB drive
> - Do the hardware swapping
> - Boot/install iOS to ssd
> - Install apps (either reinstall or restore from the time machine backup)


Could someone perhaps give more detailed instructions of the Boot/Install phase to SSD?

Am I correct in thinking that you hold down the _Option_ when powering up and opt to format (OS Journalled) the SSD. How/when do you then install the OS - I'll be working from a bootable USB-drive with the OS-X 10.8 install files on it?


----------



## Buck

DW58 said:


> Could someone perhaps give more detailed instructions of the Boot/Install phase to SSD?
> 
> Am I correct in thinking that you hold down the _Option_ when powering up and opt to format (OS Journalled) the SSD. How/when do you then install the OS - I'll be working from a bootable USB-drive with the OS-X 10.8 install files on it?


Rob

Install the SSD into the opti-drive on place of your original hard drive and then turn on the MBP.

It will boot to a flash screen that asks you to insert the OSX disc. If you insert the USB at this stage it should detect it and install onto the SSD.

I think I've got a link that might help - bear with me!


----------



## DW58

Fantastic, thanks mate!

I'm sitting here trying to pluck up the courage to do the hardware install.


----------



## Buck

It's easy. 

Just take your time and work through the steps one by one. 

As piece of mind if it doesn't work you can reinstall your hard drive and itll all work again


----------



## Buck

Here you go

From step 3

http://blog.jeff-owens.com/mac-osx/snow-leopard-clean-install-tutorial/


----------



## DW58

Many thanks Adrian :thumb:


----------



## m1pui

Just do it (typing on my newly SSD'd MacBook Pro )


----------



## DW58

Well done - I'm a chicken, maybe later.

Is it quick?


----------



## m1pui

Boots up quickly and it's eerily silent. It was most odd installing OS with no sound of HD spinning.

I'm still installing my apps but have already formatted the old HD and am currently transferring my personal files back onto it. Will probably be tomorrow or monday when I'm "back to normal"

Took a few photo's so will try and get them up on the other thread. TBF once you've got it open it's very straightforward/logical what needs undone & moved. 

The only **** up I made was I removed my RAM to blow a bit of dust out and hadn't re-seated it properly so got the bongs of nothing when I tried to boot.


----------



## Miglior

Mine arrived this morning (MacBook air)









Nom Nom!


----------



## DW58

I love MBAs, so sleek.


----------



## Rob_Quads

DW58 said:


> I love MBAs, so sleek.


Agree. Had mine almost a year now and its top notch. Better than any other machine for various reasons.


----------



## DW58

When my iPad 2 bites the dust, I'll probably replace it with an MBA rather than another tablet.


----------



## LeadFarmer

Miglior said:


> Mine arrived this morning (MacBook air)
> 
> Nom Nom!


Congratulations on the new addition to your family:thumb:


----------



## Dizzle77

Rob_Quads said:


> Agree. Had mine almost a year now and its top notch. Better than any other machine for various reasons.


Have to kind of agree, although still miss my old 12" Powerbook 

Loving my MBA though. Hardly gets luke warm, still haven't heard the fan yet and loving the battery life.


----------



## DW58

I originally planned to "go Mac" over a decade ago but circumstances put it on hold until last year. I started with an iPad 2 in July and have no had my 15" MBP (2.3Ghz i7, 16Gb RAM, 750Gb HDD, High-res/Anti-glare and soon to be 240Gb SSD) since September. Having been a PC owner/user since 1988, getting my Mac was a breath of fresh air - so reliable, so stable (not 100%) but only one crash in almost a year.

As a matter of interest, I'm just not convinced by the Retina display, or rather Apple's current way of using it. I have the Apple 27" Thunderbolt Display (2560x1440) and prefer to get a high-res picture that way.


----------



## Rob_Quads

You can run the Macbook Pro at full resolution if want to. 

I can see the Retina within a year or so running on all of the Apple range including the 27" displays.


----------



## LeadFarmer

Just booked myself onto a MacBook Workshop at my local apple store. Hope everything will become clearer from then on


----------



## DW58

You'll be on top of it very quickly. I remember my first few days not really knowing what I was doing, but by the end of the first week I felt pretty confident.

There are plenty of experienced Mac users here on DW - I'm sure many will be willing to help you with any questions.


----------



## Dizzle77

LeadFarmer - how you getting on with mac now? Been to that class yet? Enjoying the experience and learning fast?


----------



## JB052

I'm not a fan of the retina display, everything ends up to small. Great for photographs but hard work with documents and even mail


----------



## LeadFarmer

Dizzle77 said:


> LeadFarmer - how you getting on with mac now? Been to that class yet? Enjoying the experience and learning fast?


Im learning more each day, still getting used to all the different finger swipe functions. My workshop lesson is sunday. But despite being at the bottom of a big learning curve, im finding the mac a real pleasure to use.

I have an external hdd that holds all my photos & videos for my pc. If I plug this into my mac will it be recognised, or would it first have to be formatted on the mac? I guess doing this would delete its content?


----------



## Dizzle77

Mac hard drives are formatted to Mac OS Journaled by default, but if you plug in a Fat32 formatted ext drive this will be fine :thumb:

You'll be able to view the photos on your mac, but if you wanted to manage them in iphoto then you'll need to import them. I've stopped using iphoto now. Got all my photo albums and videos on my NAS now.

For video playback I prefer using VLC player. You can download it for free
http://www.videolan.org/vlc/index.html

Good to hear you're getting on fine with your new addition to the family.


----------



## Ric

JB052 said:


> I'm not a fan of the retina display, everything ends up to small. Great for photographs but hard work with documents and even mail


Dont have it scaled soo much then


----------



## Ric

LeadFarmer said:


> I have an external hdd that holds all my photos & videos for my pc. If I plug this into my mac will it be recognised, or would it first have to be formatted on the mac? I guess doing this would delete its content?


If its formatted for PC you will find that you can take files from your drive, but not copy files TO your drive, if its NTFS based.

There are software drivers for the mac which enable you to use a NTFS drive natively on the mac, i use one on mine, they are about a tenner to buy.

Then you can use your windows drives on a PC or MAC as normal

As mentioned the FAT32 format will work on both, but the max file size of FAT32 is 4gb, so if you have any HD movies etc they wont fit on.

Edit: Photoshop Lightroom can also create photo library's from an external drive, i use this option for my photos etc as its easier to manage and does not fill up the SSD on my mac


----------



## LeadFarmer

Thanks:thumb:



carbonangel said:


> If its formatted for PC you will find that you can take files from your drive, but not copy files TO your drive, if its NTFS based.


So if I was to buy an additional external hdd and format it to my mac, would I then be able to connect it to my PC and copy stuff over? Would my PC recognise it? Im guessing I would need to...

1) Copy files onto my mac from my PC formatted hdd
2) Then copy these files from my mac onto a 'mac formatted' hdd?

Up to now im booked onto a 'Why you'll love a mac' workshop on Sunday, and then an 'iphoto' workshop on Monday. Im not really keen on sitting around a table in a goldfish bowl, but I may as well make use of their training services.

May the learning commence


----------



## JB052

carbonangel said:


> Dont have it scaled soo much then


There doesn't appear to be any way of changing the scale other than by cmd+ or finger swipe.

If you know how I would be very pleased to give it a try

JB


----------



## DW58

SSD Installed, formatted and loaded with OS X 10.8 today, running sweet as a nut and very quickly.


----------



## m1pui

LeadFarmer said:


> Thanks:thumb:
> So if I was to buy an additional external hdd and format it to my mac, would I then be able to connect it to my PC and copy stuff over? Would my PC recognise it? Im guessing I would need to...
> 
> 1) Copy files onto my mac from my PC formatted hdd
> 2) Then copy these files from my mac onto a 'mac formatted' hdd?


If you bought an external HD and formatted it in Mac OS Journaled, your Windows PC will be able to read/recognise the drive but you won't be able to write/copy files onto it and vice versa with a Mac (without an NTFS driver) and an NTFS drive.

Honestly, invest in an NTFS for Mac driver and just use all your external HD's & USB thumb drives (bet you forgot about those!) in NTFS format. You'll never notice a difference, as it all runs I'm the background, but you'll be thankful when a Windows friend gives or asks you for a memory stick with photos/documents on.

Edit: If you're in the market for an external drive, I'm sure I read a review for a range of Western Digital ones that have a Mac/NTFS driver as the bundled software package you get with them.


----------



## LeadFarmer

Went to my first apple 'introduction to the mac' workshop today and learnt loads, so much so ive probably forgotten most of it! Got an iPhoto workshop tomorrow.

Anyway, Ive got a couple more questions please..

1) ive been customising my dock, dragging things on/off that I do/dont want on it. But I cant get 'keychain access' off my dock no matter what I try. Any ideas?

2) Often when swiping the keyboard with two fingers I keep getting the 'Mission Control' screen. It happens when i'm resting my left finger on the touchpad whilst swiping with my right two fingers. I assume there is a swipe action for mission control that im performing by mistake?


----------



## DW58

I never had Keychain access on my dock in the first place. 

1. Try putting the cursor over the icon in question and either right clicking (mouse) or two finger clicking (trackpad) and selecting "Options", "Remove from dock". If that doesn't remove it, consult higher authority.

2. Go to System Preferences/Trackpad and you'll get a multi-page explanation of all the different trackpad gestures, there are loads of them.


----------



## LeadFarmer

Great, thanks DW58. Ill give that a try. I put keychain there myself whilst playing around, so ive only myself to blame.

Next question - Ive just downloaded handbrake to rip dvd's but when trying to rip I keep getting the following message..

"_HandBrake could not find a compatible version of libdvdcss (32-bit libdvdcss is not compatible with 64-bit HandBrake and vice-versa)._"

I guess I need additional encryption software, or a different version of handbrake?


----------



## DW58

Haven't used Handbrake yet - it's on my "To Do" list, sorry.


----------



## LeadFarmer

No worries, do you use any particular software for converting video files to mp4? I fancy playing around with iMovie but the camcorder files I want to use are MTS/VOB/mpg files.


----------



## DW58

I don't do much video as yet, but both of my DSLRs shoot HD 1920x1090 so I've got Adobe Premier loaded and it's another thing on my "To Do" list.

Adobe Premier Elements 10 isn't too expensive, plus there are some good deals on Elements 10 combined with PhotoShop Elements 10.


----------



## Dizzle77

LeadFarmer said:


> No worries, do you use any particular software for converting video files to mp4? I fancy playing around with iMovie but the camcorder files I want to use are MTS/VOB/mpg files.


You can download Handbrake for converting videos.

http://handbrake.fr/downloads.php

You may have to adjust the Gatekeeper settings in ML though to allow you to run apps not downloaded from App store though.


----------



## Bero

LeadFarmer said:


> Great, thanks DW58. Ill give that a try. I put keychain there myself whilst playing around, so ive only myself to blame.
> 
> Next question - Ive just downloaded handbrake to rip dvd's but when trying to rip I keep getting the following message..
> 
> "_HandBrake could not find a compatible version of libdvdcss (32-bit libdvdcss is not compatible with 64-bit HandBrake and vice-versa)._"
> 
> I guess I need additional encryption software, or a different version of handbrake?


Download fairmount - it works in the background and works around the DRM protection to let Handbrake read DVDs.


----------



## m1pui

LeadFarmer said:


> Great, thanks DW58. Ill give that a try. I put keychain there myself whilst playing around, so ive only myself to blame.
> 
> Next question - Ive just downloaded handbrake to rip dvd's but when trying to rip I keep getting the following message..
> 
> "_HandBrake could not find a compatible version of libdvdcss (32-bit libdvdcss is not compatible with 64-bit HandBrake and vice-versa)._"
> 
> I guess *I need additional encryption software*, or a different version of handbrake?


Yeah. You need, IIRC, VLC and the libdvdcss fix.

http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=1397503
http://scottlinux.com/2012/04/03/handbrake-could-not-find-vlc-or-your-vlc-is-incompatible/

What I've found easier, but needs more HD space, is to get a DVD Ripping app which rips an image of the DVD to your computer, then you use handbrake to convert it to iPod friendly type. Benefit of this is that Ripping a DVD is relatively quick so you can do 4-5 DVDs and then queue them all up in Handbrake and leave it to work overnight. You can always delete the DVD images after the handbrake conversion

EDIT: It's not free (there's a free trial though) but I use RipIT and then follow up with Handbrake usually. There's others out there which are free though


----------



## LeadFarmer

m1pui said:


> Yeah. You need, IIRC, VLC and the libdvdcss fix.
> 
> http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=1397503
> http://scottlinux.com/2012/04/03/handbrake-could-not-find-vlc-or-your-vlc-is-incompatible/


^^^That did the trick, thanks. I first just had to change my settings to allow my mac to open non-app store applications. Sorted:thumb:

I also like the idea of iVI Pro, suggested in the above macrumors link, looks a good programme.


----------



## DW58

Glad to hear you're settling in to Mac life - told you it wouldn't take long :thumb:


----------



## LeadFarmer

Your right, im getting there slowly by trying things out:thumb:


----------



## DW58

That's the only way - before you know it you'll be answering Mac user-queries here and battling the _Mac-Haters_


----------



## LeadFarmer

Just got back from my iphoto workshop which was excellent. I remembered to take a pen to make some notes as its easy to forget everything.


----------



## DW58

Excellent :thumb:


----------



## LeadFarmer

Just tried to play a video on Thomsons holidays website but it said I need a plug-in, and I was then lead to Windows Media Components for QuickTime by Flip4Mac. So do I need to download this, or is there an alternative way of watching the video?


----------



## m1pui

You'll need to download flip4mac. That's one I always forget to mention, as it swipes it's just a decoder that allows you to play wmv type files.

It's a free plug-in although, iirc it does offer you a paid for version during the install. The free version is all you need though


----------



## LeadFarmer

^^^ That solved the problem, I downloaded it from the link, many thanks m1pui :thumb:


----------



## DW58

m1pui said:


> You'll need to download flip4mac. That's one I always forget to mention, as it swipes it's just a decoder that allows you to play wmv type files.
> 
> It's a free plug-in although, iirc it does offer you a paid for version during the install. The free version is all you need though


Thanks, I've been wondering how to play *wmv videos on my Mac - sorted :thumb:

Your tips are always welcome, thanks.


----------



## LeadFarmer

My next question

Ive just dug out my external HD that holds backups of all my windows PC photos & camcorder videos, and Ive connected it to my macbook. Its formatted to NTFS and thankfully, Im able to copy over all the photos & view them :thumb:

Ive also copied over just one of my video files (MTS) but despite having VLC installed, when I try and play it I get the message..

*"There is no application set to open the document "00002.MTS*"

When I try and choose an application to play the video, all options including VLC are greyed out??? Do i need more software to play MTS files, or is there something else I need to do?


----------



## DW58

I'm sure one of our long-term Mac-users will log in and solve that one for you. Luckily I don't have all of these different formats, and only *wmv video was occasionally giving me grief, your query yesterday and the answer posted by _m1pui_ solved that one for me.


----------



## LeadFarmer

DW58 said:


> I'm sure one of our long-term Mac-users will log in and solve that one for you.


I reckon m1pui will be along soon to save the day.....................................................................where is he!!!

Ive just discovered that when viewing an image/picture on the mac, right clicking brings up an option to *copy image address*. This saves me from having to save the image to photobucket if I want to post the image on a forum. Excellent idea, good work Apple:thumb:


----------



## m1pui

Lol I've never heard, or at least don't recall seeing, an mts file. Will have to google that one I think!!

Edit:
Only thing I can find is a little line on this page that says you need iLife 08 as well as VLC to play them.
http://www.iskysoft.com/topic-mts/play-mts-m2ts-files-on-mac.html

A few other places say that you can convert .mts to a playable format in Handbrake which could be an option, perhaps.

Video making/editing is not an area I know much, well anything, about :lol:


----------



## LeadFarmer

Thanks, Ill try converting them with Handbrake. All my camcorder footage appear as MTS files and looking back through my folders they always have done. I assumed it was a common file type as I just remove the SD card from the camcorder and copy them across to my windows pc. Unless my pc is converting them?


----------



## DW58

Is Camcoder video perhaps akin to Camera RAW in that each manufacturer has their own file format, e.g. Canon Digital Camera RAW files are *.CR2 etc.?

Certainly with Digital SLR cameras, whilst the JPEG (i.e. *.jpg) format is universal, the RAW is unique to Canon, Nikon, Olympus, Pentax, Sony, Panasonic etc.

What Camcorder manufacturer tos *.mts relate to? I know less than nothing about video, but as both my DSLRs (Canon EOS 7D/60D) both have HD 1090 video capability, I guess I'd better start learning. I have Adobe Premier and Handbrake.


----------



## LeadFarmer

Mines a Panasonic SD9 camcorder. Havent tried importing video from my Nikon DSLR yet.


----------



## m1pui

I've had a Panasonic GF-1 for almost 2 years now and I don't think I've ever used the video function. There's a very good chance it also uses .mts files too :lol:

Are you looking to edit this footage or just watch it? I'd imagine that editing programmes like iVideo & Premier Elements would be able to open/convert it too


----------



## LeadFarmer

Well Im guessing it must be something to do with the fact Ive copied the files over from my external HD that Ive been using with my windows pc. Whilst the photos from this HD have copied over ok, the video hasnt. Obviously the HD isnt formatted correctly for my macbook

So here's what I want to be able to do. My photos & videos are stored on my windows PC, and also backed up onto an external HD. I dont want to fill my macbook HD with these files, instead I want to put them onto another external HD for use with my macbook. So if I buy a new external HD I guess I need to format it for the macbook, but then be able to copy over files from either my pc or its external HD. Is there an easy way to do this?


----------



## DW58

Connect the new external HDD to your MacBook by USB/Firewire/Thunderbolt. Open the Disk Utility App (In Utilities), select your external drive and then "Erase" select the "Mac/Journalled" (or something like that) option from the drop-down menu and then "Erase" - that'll format the drive correctly for Mac. You can also set up partitions using this app. It's a doddle to use.


----------



## LeadFarmer

Great, thanks:thumb:

So after doing that, will I then be able to connect it to my pc and copy content onto it, that my mac will be able to read/use?


----------



## DW58

Yes - assuming the file formats are correct of course.


----------



## LeadFarmer

Great :thumb:, so first of all I buy a new external HDD and then do this...



DW58 said:


> Connect the new external HDD to your MacBook by USB/Firewire/Thunderbolt. Open the Disk Utility App (In Utilities), select your external drive and then "Erase" select the "Mac/Journalled" (or something like that) option from the drop-down menu and then "Erase" - that'll format the drive correctly for Mac. You can also set up partitions using this app. It's a doddle to use.


Then I connect it to my PC and copy over the files. Then connect to my macbook to view them?

Cheers.


----------



## DW58

When bought my MacBook I did it the other way around, i.e. I had copied the files from my PC onto a PC formatted HDD and then copied from that to the Mac, only later did I format the external HDD to Mac. That HDD was a Seagate 2.5" 250Gb, with USB 2 connection. I have since bought a 500Gb LaCie Ruggedised drive with Firewire 800/400 and USB connection (yes, all three - I use Firewire 800) and also now have a Western Digital MyBook 4Tb (2x 2Tb) with Thunderbolt connection.


----------



## LeadFarmer

Thanks DW58. I was hoping to to it that way too. But seeing as my macbook wont play the copied over video files Im thinking of doing it the other way around. I could of course just take my macbook and pc to my Apple store and they will do it for me, but then I dont learn how to do it!!

Once Ive done the above I then want to just use the new external HDD with my macbook, and be able to keep backing up the files from my macbook to the external HDD.


----------



## m1pui

Before going to the expense of buying another HDD, buy/download NTFSforMac.

It's just a driver that allows you to fully read/write to an NTFS formatted drive. Other than my internal SSD, all of my external HD's and USB keys are formatted in NTFS. Makes it much more convenient sharing drives/files with windows users.

Edit:
What you describe shouldn't have any link to the drive format. The only thing you should encounter with an NTFS drive is that you can't edit/write to it. You should have no problems reading/copying files from it


----------



## DW58

m1pui said:


> Before going to the expense of buying another HDD, buy/download NTFSforMac.
> 
> It's just a driver that allows you to fully read/write to an NTFS formatted drive. Other than my internal SSD, all of my external HD's and USB keys are formatted in NTFS. Makes it much more convenient sharing drives/files with windows users.
> 
> Edit:
> What you describe shouldn't have any link to the drive format. The only thing you should encounter with an NTFS drive is that you can't edit/write to it. You should have no problems reading/copying files from it


I certainly didn't encounter any of the problems that Leadfarmer experienced.

Thanks.

It's intertesting to note what you say about using NTFS drives, that had never occurred to me. I haven't had any issues transferring files to from my son/wife's PCs however this is normally done via Skype/e-mail.


----------



## m1pui

Over Internet it'll let you do anything as the mac doesn't need to have any direct interaction with the NTFS drive. 

But if, for random example, Bill Gates gave you a word document on a USB stick (NTFS formatted), you would be able to open and view it on the mac, but you couldn't edit and save it without dragging it to your mac hd, but then you wouldn't be able to drag the modified document back onto the USB stick to hand back to Bill.


----------



## bnicholls92

Try perian for mac it plays the majority of video files in QuickTime and for everything else there is VLC


----------



## LeadFarmer

m1pui said:


> Before going to the expense of buying another HDD, buy/download NTFSforMac.
> 
> It's just a driver that allows you to fully read/write to an NTFS formatted drive. Other than my internal SSD, all of my external HD's and USB keys are formatted in NTFS. Makes it much more convenient sharing drives/files with windows users.


Is NTFSforMac the same as Paragon ? This could be ideal for me as it will allow me to carry on using my windows NTFS external HDD on both my macbook and windows pc.

Any future external HDD's I buy I will just format to my mac, as I really do want to cut the umbilical cord that is still attaching me to my pc!!


----------



## DW58

LeadFarmer said:


> Any future external HDD's I buy I will just format to my mac, as I really do want to cut the umbilical cord that is still attaching me to my pc!!


As I said yesterday, I'd prepared an external HDD a few days before buying my MBP in early September last year. Hand on heart, other than occasional housekeeping for my Wife/Mother on their respective laptops, I haven't laid hands on a PC since, nor will I.

Sever all ties - better still get rid of the PC.


----------



## m1pui

LeadFarmer said:


> Is NTFSforMac the same as Paragon ? This could be ideal for me as it will allow me to carry on using my windows NTFS external HDD on both my macbook and windows pc.


Yeah that's the one.



LeadFarmer said:


> Any future external HDD's I buy I will just format to my mac, as I really do want to cut the umbilical cord that is still attaching me to my pc!!





DW58 said:


> As I said yesterday, I'd prepared an external HDD a few days before buying my MBP in early September last year. Hand on heart, other than occasional housekeeping for my Wife/Mother on their respective laptops, I haven't laid hands on a PC since, nor will I.
> 
> Sever all ties - better still get rid of the PC.


The way a drive is formatted isn't something that attaches you to a pc  With all due respect, that is Apple Fanboy chatter.

Honestly, I've been a Mac user for around 8 years now and I've came across no instances where there's a benefit from NOT having a drive formatted as NTFS.

The only "downside" to choosing NTFS is that the drive can't be used as a TimeMachine drive.

I've used a Windows machine a handful of times over those years but I still wouldn't shun universal compatibility over brand-snobbery. Formatting your drives as HFS+ falls on it's face the first time someone that is a Windows user asks you for a copy of something (photo's, movie file, music) that's too big to send via email or on a FAT32 (4GB max file size) formatted USB key.


----------



## DW58

There's always the route of an NTFS-formatted pen drive. My 250Gb Seagate drive is used solely for temporary storeage, so it can easily be NTFS formatted if necessary.

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## m1pui

DW58 said:


> There's always the route of an *NTFS-formatted pen drive*. My 250Gb Seagate drive is used solely for temporary storeage, so it can easily be NTFS formatted if necessary.
> 
> Thanks for the advice.


As long as you've installed something like "NTFS for Mac" there is that option. Otherwise you won't be able to copy anything at all to the pen drive or your 250GB drive if you needed to.

But equally, it works the same the other direction. Unless you have the software installed on the Windows machine, a friend/family member won't be able to transfer anything from their computer onto your HFS+ formatted drives.


----------



## LeadFarmer

m1pui said:


> Formatting your drives as HFS+ falls on it's face the first time someone that is a Windows user asks you for a copy of something (photo's, movie file, music) that's too big to send via email or on a FAT32 (4GB max file size) formatted USB key.





DW58 said:


> There's always the route of an NTFS-formatted pen drive. My 250Gb Seagate drive is used solely for temporary storeage, so it can easily be NTFS formatted if necessary.


Useful info, thanks. I think my main external HDD's will be fine as HFS+, and then perhaps use DW58's idea of using pen drives if I need to give someone some photos etc for their windows pc.

The only reason im still using my pc is because of some software programmes im used to using, such as Fastone photo resizer etc, but I'm gradually finding mac alternative programmes. And I do want to cut that cord as soon as possible



m1pui said:


> Unless you have the software installed on the Windows machine, a friend/family member won't be able to transfer anything from their computer onto your HFS+ formatted drives.


Just as I thought i'd cracked it. Things aren't simple are they!!


----------



## DW58

The only things I haven't been able to find alternatives for are a few mapping programs and a Canon Photo Printer which I'm currently running via a virtual machine with Parallels 8/Windows 8, I was toying with trying VM Fusion until I got the free Parallels 8 upgrade - I'll give it chance for a while now.

My son (19yo, studying Computer Science and Multimedia at Uni) currently has a desktop PC and laptop, and is currently planning building a Hackbook to run Max OS X 10.8 - there is an occaisional need to transfer stuff to/from his PCs, but over the past year we've had no problems doing it via e-mail attachment/Skype.


----------



## LeadFarmer

I really loved Faststone Resizer on the pc as it allowed you to resize, add watermarks, borders etc to photos.

Can anyone suggest an alternative for the mac? 

Thanks


----------

